# الى مسلمى مصر : تعالوا نتخيل معاً مصر بلداً مسيحياً.



## philanthropist (26 أغسطس 2015)

*اسمحوا لى - فى البدايه- ان اضع كل معتقداتى و مبادئى و كل ما اؤمن به من افكار جانباُ لأتحدث بمنطق ليس منطقى و افكر بعقلٍ ليس لى , بإختصار سأتنحى عن كونى" انا " لعده دقائق حتى انتهى من كتابه تلك السطور . 

اعزائى مسلمى مصر : ما رأيكم لو تخيلنا سوياً مصر بلداً مسيحياً , و حتى نكون اكثر دقه فى إختيار العبارات , تعالوا نرى مصر فى ظل حكم "الشريعه المسيحيه " . . . 

فى البدايه سنختار لكم إسماً اخر غير "المسلمون "(*) و ليكن " الأعراب " فأنتم لا يصح ان يطلق عليكم مسلمون لأنكم لا تسالمون احداً . . . 

بسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس 

الإله الواحد امين 


إخوانى الأعراب : اولاً : ينص دستور جمهوريه مصر القبطيه فى مادته الثانيه على ان المسيحيه هى الدين الرسمى للبلاد و ان الشريعه المسيحيه مصدراً رئيسياً للتشريع و بناءاً عليه . . . 

- لا يجوز لأعرابى ان يبنى او يرمم مسجداً الا بقرار جمهورى و بعد موافقه الامن و يجوز ايضاً إشتراط اخذ رأى الكنيسه . 

- الأعياد الرسميه للدوله هى عيد الميلاد المجيد , عيد الغطاس المجيد , عيد القيامه المجيد , عيد الرسل الأطهار , عيد دخول السيد المسيح له المجد ارض مصر , عيد النيروز ( رأس السنه القبطيه ) , احد السعف , الجمعه الكبيره , سبت النور , اما المناسبات الدينيه لغير المسيحيين ( الأعراب يعنى) كأعياد الفطر و الأضحى و خلافه فلا تعتبر اعياداً رسميه للدوله و لا تعتبر ايامها عطلات رسميه و ذلك لمخالفه تلك الأعياد - وبوضوح - للتعاليم المسيحيه ويسمح - على سبيل الإستثناء- لأصحاب المعتقدات الأخرى كالأعراب بالإجازات فى أعيادهم إلا اذا اقتضت الضروره خلاف ذلك ويحق للمدارس و الجامعات إقامه الإمتحانات لطلابهم فى تلك الأيام حيث انها لا تعد عطلات رسميه . 

- تطبق قوانين الشريعه المسيحيه على الكافه فى جميع المسائل المدنيه و الأحوال الشخصيه فيما عدا امور الزواج و الطلاق فتترك لكل فئه تنظمها كيفما يترأى لها مع مراعاه انه فى حاله إختلاف المذهب بين اتباع الدين الواحد تتطبق احكام الشريعه المسيحيه ايضاً حيث لا يباح الطلاق و تعدد الزوجات و بالقطع فأن الحريه مطلقه لأى من اتباع الديانات الاخرى فى تغيير ملتهم رغبهً فى التحايل على القانون . . . . 

( امثله على ذلك : ان اراد الزوج الأعرابى السنٌى( المسلم السنٌى سابقاً ) تطليق زوجته ( الأعرابيه السنيه ) فعلمت الزوجه و ارادت ان توقف ذلك , فما عليها سوى ان تغير مذهبها الى المذهب الشيعى و فى هذه الحاله لا تنطبق عليهما سوى أحكام الشريعه المسيحيه فلا يجوز الطلاق ! ! 

و نفس الحال إذا اراد الزوج الأعرابى السنٌى ( المسلم سابقاً ) ان يتزوج بأخرى فأحكام الشريعه المسيحيه لا تبيح تعدد الزوجات بل و تعتبرها القوانين المصريه جريمه كبرى ) 

- تصبح الكليه الإكليريكيه جامعه دينيه و علميه فى نفس الوقت حيث تنشأ بها كليات الطب و الهندسه و العلوم و الآداب وتأخذ الطلاب ذوى المجموع المتدنى فى الثانويه العامه و لا يجوز الإلتحاق بها من قبل غير المسيحيين ! و لا يجوز لكليه الازهر الخاصه بالأخوه الأعراب تدريس اى علوم غير العلوم الدينيه ! 

- يشترط فى رئيس الجمهوريه ان يكون مصرى مسيحى من اب و ام مصريان مسيحيان ! 

- بالنسبه للأجهزه الحساسه فى الدوله كالمخابرات العامه و امن الدوله و القوات المسلحه و بعض المواقع القياديه الاخرى كالمحافظين و رؤساء الجامعات لا يتم إختيار أعرابيين لهذه المواقع إلا فى اضيق الحدود و ذلك لأغراض امنيه ! مع ملاحظه ان هذا لا يخل ابداً بالنص الدستورى الذى يؤكد على ان " البشر متساوون امام القانون فى الحقوق و الواجبات , ولا تفرقه فيما بينهم بسبب الغرق او الجنس او الدين او العقيده السياسيه " 

- تنزع مكبرات الصوت من دور العباده الخاصه بالأخوه الأعراب لما فيها من ضوضاء و تلوث سمعى حيث اننا نسعى الى مدينه هادئه نظيفه متطوره و ايضاً لإمكانيه استخدامها لأغراض تبشيريه حيث ينص قانون البلاد على حظر النشاطات التبشيريه بكافه انواعها ! 

- يسن تشريع خاص لتجريم الجهر بأكل اللحوم او اى منتجات حيوانيه فى فترات الصيامات المختلفه وهى ال55 يوم للصيام الكبير و ال43 يوم للصيام الصغير و صيام الرسل و صيام السيده العذراء و الاربعاء و الجمعه من كل اسبوع و يعاقب مرتكب تلك الجريمه بالحبس لمده سته اشهر تصل الى سنه مع توقيع غرامه حدها الادنى 500 جنيه ! وذلك مراعاه لمشاعر الصائمين فى تلك الايام المقدسه ! 

- العطله الرسميه للبلاد هى يوم الاحد و يجوز - استثناءاً - لغير المسيحيين ان يحصلوا على إذن لمده نصف ساعه فى يوم الجمعه و هو اليوم المخصص لتأديه شعائرهم الدينيه . 

- و طبقاً لمبدأ حريه العقيده فأنه يجوز لأى شخص إشهار مسيحيته و يجب مساعدته و توفير كافه السبل لسرعه إنهاء إجراءات الإشهار , ولكن مع ملاحظه انه لا يجوز لمسيحى ان يرتد عن دينه لما فى ذلك من مخالفه صريحه لتعاليم ديانتنا المسيحيه الحقه ! 

ثانياً : فيما يتعلق بالمناهج التعليميه يتم تدريس اللغه القبطيه : كماده اساسيه فى المدارس و تدرس قواعدها عن طريق تدريس بعض الإصحاحات من الكتاب المقدس يكون حفظها إجبارى ويجب ان تشمل الأصحاحات المقدسه الحقائق الإيمانيه و العقائد المسيحيه مثل : فداء الله للإنسان , عقيده التثليث و التوحيد حيث الله واحد مثلث الأقانيم , النصوص الدينيه التى تشير الى حقيقه تجسد الله الكلمه وصلبه و موته و قيامته من الاموات كما فى الكتب و صعوده الى السموات و جلوسه عن يمين ابيه , حيث يتم شرح تلك الآيات المقدسه و تلقينها لجميع الطلاب المسيحيين وغيرهم , كما يجب التأكيد على تحذير السيد المسيح له المجد من الأنبياء الكذبه الذين سيأتون بعده , ويجب ايضاً تدريس ذلك لجميع طلبه مصر ! سواء فى مناهج اللغه القبطيه او العربيه التى سيراعى تهميشها تدريجياً حتى تتلاشى تماماً من مصر ! 

- فى بدايه اليوم الدراسى فى اى مدرسه يجب على الطالب - المسيحى بالطبع - ا لذى يتلو النشره المدرسيه ان يتلو قانون الإيمان المسيحى كاملاً ثم يقرأ إصحاحاً من الإنجيل ,ثم النشره المدرسيه ثم يقول " يسوع هو المخلص " ثلاث مرات و يهتف خلفه " جميع الطلبه بلا إستثناء " ثم يقول تحيه العلم . 

ثالثاً : بالنسبه لوسائل الإعلام : - يعد ( إتحاد الإذاعه و التليفزيون) مرفقاً حكومياً عاماً ملكيته للشعب المصرى من دافعى الضرائب بكافه اطيافه و مراعاهًَ و تأكيداً على ذلك قررنا ما يلى 

- تنشأ اذاعه خاصه تسمى بإذاعه (الكتاب المقدس ) تذيع على مدار ال24 ساعه " ما تيسر" من الكتاب المقدس و ايضاً تهتم بالتفاسير الدينيه و العظات الروحيه و الترانيم . 

- ينقل القداس الآلهى كاملاً و مباشراً من الكاتدرائيه المرقسيه الكبرى بالعباسيهً يوم الاحد على القناه الاولى , يعقبه عظه روحيه لقدس ابينا القمص / زكريا بطرس ( و ما ادراك ما القمص زكريا بطرس ! ) و تذاع جميع القداسات و العشيات التى تقيمها الكنيسه على القنوات الرئيسيه للتليفزيون المصرى بجانب البرامج الدينيه اليوميه و الاسبوعيه حتى يلعب الإعلام دوره الحقيقى فى زياده التقوى و الإيمان لدى شعب مصرنا الحبيب . 

- تخصص صفحه كامله فى جريد " الأهرام" الاوسع انتشاراً للعالم العلامه القمص / زكريا بطرس يشرح و يفسر فيه الحقائق الإيمانيه المسيحيه و يفند إدعاءات "الكفره" الذين ينكرون تجسد الرب و فداءه للإنسان و الذين يدعون بوجود انبياء اخرون بعد السيد المسيح له المجد ( و نحن لا نقصد بالطبع الاخوه الأعراب فى ذلك , كلا و الف كلا! ) 

- يقوم قطاع الإنتاج بإتحاد الإذاعه و التليفزيون و الشركه المصريه لمدينه الإنتاج الإعلامى بانتاج المسلسلات الدينيه ضخمه التكلفه و التى تتناول سير الآباء الآولون و الشهداء الابرار و القديسين الذى ضحوا بحياتهم لأجل ايمانهم فى كل فترات الاضطهاد التى مرت على مصر سواء فى العصور الرومانيه او الإسلاميه التى تميزت بالظلمه و الجهل و الغوغائيه ! 

- و إعمالاً لمبادىء المساواه التى ينص عليها دستور بلادنا و لأن الاعراب ( حبايبنا برضه) تقرر إذاعه تسجيل صلاه عيد الفطر و عيد الأضحى الخاصه بالأخوه الأ‘عراب ( و بعد كام سنه سنذيعهما على الهواء ) و ستخصص ساعه لكل صلاه , اى ساعتان - كاملتان - على مدار العام وذلك تأكيداً على اننا نسيج واحد وان الدين لله و الوطن للجميع , فلا فرق بين مسيحى و أعرابى , الكل سواء ! 

- كما ستتم اذاعه مقتطفات من صلاه الجمعه اسبوعيا على احدى القنوات الفضائيه المملوكه للدوله و على الفضائيه المصريه الموجه للسعوديه (**), وغنى عن الذكر ان ذلك سيتوقف فى ايام الصيامات حيث انها ايام مقدسه ! 

رابعاً : بالنسبه للمعاملات الإنسانيه : و نحن نؤكد اننا مدركين تماماً انه و مع مرور الوقت و كنتيجه حتميه لقوانيننا و قرارتنا سالفه الذكر ستحدث حاله من حالات الإحتقان الطائفى و كراهيه و عدم قبول الآخر فى الشارع المصرى : 

- كأن يهاجم " مختلاً عقلياً " مثلاً احدى دور العباده للأخوه الأعراب و يقتل رواده وذلك نتيجه الإساءات التى توجه للمسيحيه من دول العالم الإسلامى كالسعوديه و غيرها من البلدان التى تمارس حريه الرأى بصوره خاطئه ! 

- او كأن يثير مشهد فتاه لا ترتدى الصليب او ترتدى الحجاب حفيظه بعض المواطنين فينعتونها بلفظاً خارج او ينظروا اليها نظره إستعلاء او استهجان , و نفس الحال بالنسبه للشخص الذى يطلق لحيته او يرتدى جلباباً قصيراًَ كما اعتاد الأخوه الأعراب ! 

- او كأن يهاجم مدرس او استاذ جامعه معتقدات الأخوه الأعراب و يعنفهم على معتقداتهم ظناً منه - وهو مخطىء الظن بالطبع - ان البلد بلا ظابط او رابط و ان الاساءه حقاً ممنوحاً له . 

- أو كأن يتعنت موظف حكومى فى قضاء مصلحه للأخوه الأعراب لأنه مسيحى ملتزم ( شويتين زياده ) ! 

- او كأن يعتلى منابر الكنائس بعض الآباء الكهنه الذين يتطرفون" قليلاً" فى تفسيراتهم مما قد يسبب الإساءه للأخوه الأ‘عراب ! 

- او كأن تظهر اجيال قادمه من الشباب تم تنشأتها على كراهيه الآخر ونبذه و محاوله التنكيل به كلما سنحت الفرصه 

- او كأن يحاول بعض شباب المسيحيين " المتحمس" خطف فتيات الأ‘عراب راشدات كن او اطفال طمعاً منهم فى هدايتهن و التمتع بهن ( فى الحلال !) او فقط لمجرد إدخالهن فى المسيحيه قسراً و هذا بالطبع ضد تعاليم المسيحيه و إذا ثبت ذلك ستمم إعاده الفتاه فوراً ( انتم بالطبع اذكى من ان تتطلبوا معاقبه الشاب المسيحى , فأنتم تعلمون جيداً اننا فى بلداً مسيحياً ) ولكن فى اغلب الحالات إن لم يكن كلها يتبين لنا - ومن خلال تحرياتنا الخا صه - إن الفتاه اشهرت مسيحيتها بكامل ارادتها ( حيث هداها الرب الى الديانه الحقه و انعم عليها بنعمه الإيمان) وبهذا - ولأننا فى بلد يؤمن بحريه العقيده - لا يستطيع احداً مراجعه الفتاه او التشويش على نفحات إيمانها او حتى رؤيتها فهى اصبحت فى حمايه الدوله ! ( و ربنا يهدى الجميع الى المسيحيه ليتركوا ما هم فيه من ضلال ) ! 

و نحن نؤكد على ان ما سيحدث لن يزيد عن كونه " افعالاُ فرديه " لا تعبر بأى حال من الأحوال عن المجتمع المصرى الذى يتميز بالمحبه و التسامح و الإخاء وتجانس عنصرى الامه و نحن سنحاول تحديث الخطاب الدينى " على الجانبين ! " لنزع بذور الفتنه . 

خامساً : و قد راعينا تخصيص فقره خاصه لهذا الموضوع لأهميته القصوى : 

نحن نحذر اى مغرض - من الداخل او الخارج - تسول له نفسه ان يشكك فى نزاهه و شفافيه النظام فى تعامله مع ابناء الوطن الواحد او يدعى إدعاءات باطله بوجود إضطهاد او تمييز ضد غير المسيحيين لأن هذا يؤدى الى تأجيج مشاعر الإحتقان الطائفى و يقود البلاد - و العياذ بالله - الى الفتنه وسوف يواجه هؤلاء بتهمه الخيانه العظمى و لن تأخذنا بهم شفقه او رحمه و ذلك حرصاً منا على استقرار و امن الوطن و سلامه اراضيه . 

انتهى البيان الإفتراضى لنعود معاً الى السؤال الواقعى : 

اخى المسلم / اختى المسلمه هل تقبل ان تعيش فى وطن مثل هذا؟ هل تقبل ان يصل الحال ببلدك التى لا تملك سواها الى هذا الحال؟ هل تقبل ان تعامل فى وطنك معامله الأجانب ؟ بل و اسواء بمراحل من معامله الاجانب فى البلاد المتحضره ؟ هل توافق على ان تهان فى بلدك شبه يومياً ؟ اتمنى ان تتخيل نفسك فى بلداً مثل تلك البلد التى رأيتها فى السطور السابقه لتتفهم مشاعر المسيحيين وتتفهم سبب شعورهم بالغربه داخل وطنهم ! لتضع يدك فى يدى محاولين ان نتخطى ازمه مصر الكبرى التى تؤرق ابنائها على مدى السنين ! 

اتمنى ان تقرأ هذا المقال لتغضب و تتحسر مع كل فقره ثم تجيب على تساؤلاتى و اهمها : هل حقاً لا يوجد تمييز ضد المسيحيين فى مصر فقط لكونهم مسيحيين؟ 

و قبل الختام اود ان اوضح نقطتان : 

- ما جاء فى البيان يخالف بشده التعاليم المسيحيه بل - و إعذرونى ان قلت- ان اكثر المبادىء التى بنيت عليها البيان هى مبادىء إسلاميه . 

- لا اريد - و لا احد يريد حسبما اعتقد - دوله مسيحيه فانا مؤمن ان الدوله - هذا الكيان الإعتبارى - لا يجوز ان يكون لها دين فالاديان وجدت للبشر دون سواهم و الحل الصائب هو دوله علمانيه بحق تفصل الدين عن الدوله و تعطى لكل فرد من مواطنيها حقوقه بغض النظر عن ميوله و معتقداته الدينيه . 

و فى النهايه لا يبقى الا سلام 

______________________________ 

(*) يصر كثير من المسلمين عند الحديث عن المسيحيين على ان يقولوا " الأقباط او ال***** " و يتجنبوا دائماً قول "المسيحيين" ولكم كانت دهشتى من ذلك الا اننى عندما عرفت السبب بطل العجب فتفسير ذلك ان "المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام " سيتبرأ من ال***** يوم القيامه لذا لا يجب ان يلقبوا بأسمه عليه السلام ! ! ! 

(**) يذيع التليفزيون المصرى القداس الالهى- مسجلاً بالطبع - يوم الاحد على قناه النيل الثقافيه و القناه الفضائيه المصريه (2) الموجهه لأمريكا ولا ارى اى تفسير منطقى لإذاعته على الفضاثيه الموجهه لأمريكا فقط و حرمان ملايين المسيحيين فى مصر او فى البلاد العربيه منه ! هل الغرض من إذاعه القداس مجرد إيهام العالم الغربى بعداله و " حكمه " النظام ؟ *


----------



## peace_86 (26 أغسطس 2015)

ومن كان له اذنان للسمع فليسمع... ومن كان له عقل للفهم فليعقل

الرب آتي قريباً .. وسيخلصنا من شرور هذه الديانة التي مع الاسف توغلت في كل حياتنا


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2015)

المقال ده ضحكني رغم انها كوميديا سوداء 
بس نسي يقول في المسلسلات كمان يركزو اوي علي البنت اللي كانت مسلمة وبقت مسيحية ويجي ممثل يقول انك تهدي من تشاء:yahoo: ، وبعد كده هي تطلع تقول انا احلي حاجة  حصلت في حياتي اني دخلت طريق الهداية ، وكأنها كانت في ضلال 
هما بس ميحبوش حد يدوسلوهم علي طرف ، بس لو ظابط شرطة في دوله اجنبية قال لمنقبة تكشف وشها علشان يتعرف علي شخصيتها ، الجعورات تطلع واوربا الكافرة بتضطهد المسلمين ، معرفش بيضطهدوهم ازاي وهي فاتحه ابوابها ليهم وبتديهم جنسيه وتعليم وصحة ، امال لو مكانتش بتضطهدهم كانت عملت ايه؟ 
رحماك ياربي


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2015)

المقال ينقصة الكثير من الموضوعية رغم مابة بعض الحقائق


----------



## gaser2 (27 أغسطس 2015)

إنْ كنت تريد الحق فسأساعدكـ وأمّا إنْ كنت تفضل الكذب على النفس والنفاق فهي صنعه سهله ،مصر ليست محكومه بالشريعه الإسلاميه وأظنّ أنّ القوانين التي تستعمل الشريعه قوانين مثلاً مثل قوانين أحكام الميراث وأنا صادق فقرائتي للقانون والدستور فقيره جداً وكن أنا أجاوب من خلال رؤيتي العامه لحياتي في مصر ،إذا رأيتَ أنّ مصر محكومه بالشريعه الإسلاميه وصممت على ذلكـ فسنافقكـ وأقول لكـ نعم ونحن المسلمين وظلمه وسيبقى الوضع هكذا ولا جديد صدقني يا عزيزي وهذا توقعي لحال مصر لأنّ ما أتوقعه أنْ مصر لن تكون مسيحيه أبداً.

لو قلنا هل مصر يجب أن تحكم بالشريعه الإسلاميه أم الشريعه المسيحيه ،أرى أنّ الحكم الديني شيء والمعتقد شيء آخر ،أنت حر فيما تعتقده دينياً لكنكـ مسؤل عنه وعن خاتمته إن كانت إلى ملكوت الله أو الجحيم والهاويه لكن حكم مصر لا أظنّه يصلح بالشريعه الإسلاميه أو الشريعه المسيحيه لعدم قدرة معتنقي الشريعتين على فهمهما الفهم العميق الذي يجعلهم قادرين على حكم دوله دون ظلم وأظنّ أن دول أوروبا وأمريكا وهي دول أغلب سكانها من المسيحيين لا يحكمون بالشريعه المسيحيه ودوله كالسعوديه تحتكم للشريعه الإسلاميه من وجهة نظرها ومن فهمها القاصر لها عليها مآخذ كثيره في طريقة حكمها وسياستها.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2015)

بغض النظر عن صاحب المقال ​ 

وبغض النظر عن افتراضه غير الواقعى عن الأمة المصرية التى تحكم بشريعة اسلامية تشمل جميع جوانب اليلاد والعباد !​ 

فإنه والحال كذلك فى ظل شريعة مسيحية تحكم مصر فإننى سأحترم تلك القوانين المعمول بها بل وألتزم بها مادام أن ذلك لايمس عقيدتى من قريب ولابعيد

ولن أتآمر على وطنى يوما ما نكاية فى أولئك الذين يريدون ويحبون تطبيق شريعتهم !



بس كده​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2015)

هههههه بجد يا أستاذ ياسر هتحترم القوانين؟ طيب امال المسلمين اللي بيجولنا الغرب بيحترموش القوانين ليه؟ وليه عايزين دائماً يمشو الناس علي مزاجهم حتي في بلاد غير بلادهم؟ وعاملين مشاكل وقلق في كل حته؟ لا وكمان عايزين يعملو لنفسهم قانون لوحدهم ويتحكمو بالشريعة في ظل دوله فيها قوانين مدنيه بتحكم الجميع 
هما بقا لا ميتحكموش بالقوانين ديه علي رأسهم ريشه ، لازم يمشو البلد اللي هاجرو ليها علي مزاجهم ولو مسمعوش الكلام نخرج نجعر في مظاهرات ونهدد ونكفر ونشتم ، بجد عيب ، شوف الواقع الاول وبعدين قول انك هتحترم القوانين لانه مش هيحصل 
يا اخي ده احنا بنعاني هنا منكم اكتر من معاناتنا في مصر


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2015)

بصراحة مش فاهم مقالتك ياأستاذة ديزرت


يعنى المسلمين فى أوربا خارجين فى مظاهرات ( بيجعروا ) ياتحكموا الاسلام ياكفرة ياندبحكوا


مش فاهم


اضربى مثال ليتضح المقال !


​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2015)

مثل واحد؟ ده انا أضربك امثله 
في استراليا من كذا سنة كانو بيطالبو البلد انها تخلي كل المطاعم تقدم لحم حلال وبس ، علي الرغم ان ليهم مطاعم بتاعتهم بتقدم لحم حلال ليهم  وبيبقى مكتوب علي المحل من بره انه حلال ، ده لدرجة ان بعض منتجات السوبر ماركت العاديه في الغرب  ابتدت تعمل الحكايه ديه وتاخذ شهادة اسمها Halal certificate علشان تحطها علي منتجاتها العاديه زي مثلا بسكويت الشاي وغيره علشان تخلص منهم ومن زنهم وترضيهم ، يعني الأجانب بيشترو الحلال بتاعكم في السوبر ماركت بالعافيه علشان هما يهدو ويسكتو 
في لندن وديه حاجة قديمه علي فكرة لأَنِّي كنت في زيارة للندن من كذا سنه وكان الموضوع ابتدا يتفتح انهم عايزين يطبقو علي نفسهم Sharia law علي اساس انهم علي رأسهم ريشه جايين من بلادهم علشان يمشو الناس علي مزاجهم ومش عاجبهم قوانين البلد وعايزين قوانينهم هما ، ويخرجو في مطالبات ويعملو عروض في الشوارع ويتكلمو في جوامعهم عن قد ايه الحكومة كافرة علشان مش عايزة تمشي ال sharia law 
في أمريكا فيه منطقة في كاليفورنيا لان فيها مسلمين كتير سمحو لحضراتهم يحطو ميكروفونات في الجوامع استثناء عن القانون العام اللي بيمنع حتي انك تعلي صوت التلفزيون في بيتك. علشان الجيران اللي حواليك ، لكن هما طبعا لازم يمشو الدنيا علي مزاجهم ، فسمحولهم بعد الزّن وتحججهم بحقوق الانسان اللي لما يتزنقو يلجأو ليها وهما نسينها أصلا في بلادهم الاصليه ، سمحولهم بالميكروفونات في الجوامع، ليا صديقة عايشه في المنطقة ديه وبتشتكي من الصوت العالي اللي خارج من الجامع اللي جنبها 
في استراليا من كذا سنه بردو طالبو الحكومة نفس الطلب بميكروفونات الجوامع رغم انهم عارفين ان القوانين تمنع لان الشارع مش ملك سعادتهم الشارع ملك الجميع وطبيعة البلد لا تسمح بالكلام ده، لكنهم مش بيحترمو القوانين نهائي لكن الحكومة وقتها رفضت 
في السويد كان بيطالبو المدارس تقدم كل الاكل حلال للطلبة في المدرسة حتي اللي مش مسلمين ( طيب انت مالك بغيرك ده ايه الحشريه ديه) لولا ان أولياء الأمور اعترضو ، بس ازاي وإزاي يعترضو ما احنا أصلا ربنا مملكنا علي حياة البشر الكفرة نمشيهم زي ما احنا عايزين 
في أمريكا ايضا في الكريسماس حاليا يوجد أتجاه أنك متعيدش علي الناس ب Merry Christmas زي ما كنّا بنعمل دائماً ولكن الدوله باتجاه عام استبدلتها ب Happy holidays علشان متجرحش مشاعر الغير المسيحيين المرهفة ، وطبعا مفيش غير المسلمين اللي مشاعرهم مرهفه ، عمري ما سمعت هندوسي ولا بوذي بيقول ان مشاعره بتتأذي من الشعائر المسيحية ، ده انا قريبي بيشتغل مع واحد يهودي اللي لا يعترف أساسا بميلاد المسيح ورغم كده بيعيد عليهم في الشغل وهو المدير بتاعهم وبيجبلهم هدايا كمان ومشاعره مش بتتأثر زيكو 
في فرنسا لما لغو الحجاب وكل المظاهر الدينية خرجو في مظاهرات وأوروبا الكافرة تضطهد المسلمين وعجبي علي العقول 
في أمريكا فيه ولايه بس مش متأكدا اي ولايه بالظبط بيقولو انها هتسمح بالسواقة للمنقبات دون الحاجة للكشف عن وشهم وده طبعا ضد القوانين الطبيعية أصلا بس نعمل ايه في الزّن والمشاعر المرهفة ؟ 
في استراليا سيدة رفعت علي ظابط شرطه قضية في المحكمة علشان اجرم وطلب منها الكشف عن وشها لانها منقبه وهو طبعا مكانش بيعمل كده علشان يشاهد جمالها الفتان لكن علشان هي كانت سايقة بالنقاب وهو عايز يعرف مين ديه ؟ حقه القانوني يعني ما أجرمش الراجل ، السؤال هنا عمرك شوفت بجاحة اكتر من كده؟ 
في الجوامع اللي بيبنوها في الدول ديه بتشتم. في اصحاب الدول ويقولو عليهم كفرة ورحمهم رخيص كمان 
ونعم احترام القوانين بصراحة ، وياريتها قوانين مسيحية ولا شريعة مسيحية نقول مش طايقين ، لا ديه قوانين علمانيه ، فرنسا اكتر دوله  علمانيه في العالم بقت بتضطهد الاسلام ، طيب ازاي؟ 
ده انتو. يا اخي واخدين حقوقكم اكتر ما بتأخذوا في بلادكم ؟ ده حاجة
 تقرف 
بجد لقد هرمنا يعني ،حتي Merry Christmas مبقناش عارفين نقولها بسبب مشاعر حضراتكم اللي بتتجرح من اقل حاجة 
ده علي كده مسيحين الشرق الأوسط ابطال ومشاعرهم حديد اللي طول النهار بيسمعو في الميكرفونات كفر الذين قالوا والنصاري والنصاري ، ده ايه ده؟ ده انتو جبروت يا اخي 
انا بصراحة عشت وسط بوذيين وهندوس وكل الملل ولا عمري سمعت منهم انهم مشاعر بتتأذي ولا عمري سمعتهم بيطالبو في اي دوله يروحو ليها انهم يطبقو شريعتهم وقوانينهم علي مزاجهم كده دون اي احترام لقوانين البلد اللي هما هاجرو ليها بأرادتهم 
تحب أقولك كمان؟ عندي كتير ، ده الواحد خلاص فاض بيه الكيل من اللي بيشوفه


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> بغض النظر عن صاحب المقال ​
> 
> وبغض النظر عن افتراضه غير الواقعى عن الأمة المصرية التى العتحكم بشريعة اسلامية تشمل جميع جوانب اليلاد وباد !​
> 
> ...


على رايىء عبود وترجعلةة بقى
الشريعة الاسلامية لاتحكم الا  الاحوال الشخصية
زيى الشريعة المسيحية ما بتحكم
غير كدة  بقى  القانون
واذا كان  كلامى غلط ارجع لعبود الخبير القانونى
اللى كل منقولة المادة التانية يقولى وانت مالك بيها هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> *
> 
> - تطبق قوانين الشريعه المسيحيه على الكافه فى جميع المسائل المدنيه و الأحوال الشخصيه
> فيما عدا امور الزواج و الطلاق فتترك لكل فئه تنظمها كيفما يترأى *


 *[FONT=&quot]سبحان رب الأَعرَابىِّ ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو الزواج والطلاق حاجة ...و( الأحوال الشخصية ) حاجة تانية خااالص ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تشابه أسماء يعنى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيشى خيال ياناس ... 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكونش قصده يا عوبد ( الأحوال المدنية ) اللى بتطلع البطايق والبازابورطات ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أهو الأتنين ( أحوال )  ..!! [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> *
> 
> ( امثله على ذلك : ان اراد الزوج الأعرابى السنٌى( المسلم السنٌى سابقاً ) تطليق زوجته ( الأعرابيه السنيه ) فعلمت الزوجه و ارادت ان توقف ذلك , *


 *[FONT=&quot]حلوة توقف طلاقها دى ...هى مستنية أتوبيس 35 بشرطة هتوقفه ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]– بالله عليك يا أخا القبط  -  كيييف الزوجة الأعرابية توقف طلاقها ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الأعرابىَّ هادا مو يقدر يرمى اليمين على زوجته عاد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يرمى عليها الشمال ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا بنقطع له اليمين والشمال من شان الولية الأعرابية توقف طلاقها ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدل ما توقف مشروع يوصلها للمحكمة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أغسطس 2015)

في بريطانيا مافي جماعه اسمها شريعه low لكن في مصطلح اسمه شريعهlow اكتر من يجيب سيرته هي الجرايد والمتعصبين اللي يكتبو
بها وياكلو عليها عيش بعد كل انفجار او مقتل رهينه لهم او حتى
زيارة اي مسؤل للسعوديه! 
 شهادات لحوم الحلال في اعتقادج انها ناتجه عن زن المسلمين على الغربيين .
. سبحان الله لما الواحد يخضع الامور لمنطق الضيق  ياتي بالعجايب وينخلط الحابل بالنابل
 سمعتي قبل كده بشيئ اسمه  بيع وشراء ؟ بعض الدول العربيه والاسلاميه
 تستورد لحوم من دول معروفه بجودة لحومها وطيبها زي استراليا.. هولندا.. دنمارك ..ماشي؟ 
عشان تتم العمليه دي اللي تقدر بالمليارات لازم تذبح حسب شريعة الدول 
وعلى حسب طلبهم .. وسيرتفكت ذا موجود من خمسين سنه او اكتر حتى ...
 مش ابتدى زي ماتقولي  بسبب زن المسلمين!  دي تجاره دوليه وفلوس ياعيني.
. تخضع لمنطق البزنس.. والطلب والعرض
الا اذا قصدك اعتماد بريطنا توزيع اموال على حسب الميراث الاسلامي
دي ليها علاقه بالقضاء البريطاني وعفوا من السذاجه اعتقاد ان شخص بريطاني 
غير مسلم ياخذ فلوس وورث على حسب مزاج اللاسلام!


> في استراليا من كذا سنة كانو بيطالبو البلد انها تخلي كل المطاعم تقدم لحم حلال


المظاهره كانت ضد مطعم استرالي منع
دخول المسلمين لمطعمه.. قامو مجموعه من البشر اللي اذا عطست نمله
وقالت انا ضد الاسلام تظاهرو عليها.. عملو قيمه لمطعم فاضي وتظاهر
 واشتهر من وراهم..
 اذا احد قالك لاتدخل بيتي يعني لاتدخل مش مستاهله المظاهره.. 
هذا الخبر كان موجود بكل مكان مادري اشلون طلع معاج العكس




> Halal certificate علشان تحطها علي منتجاتها العاديه
> زي مثلا بسكويت الشاي وغيره علشان تخلص منهم ومن زنهم وترضيهم ،
> يعني الأجانب بيشترو الحلال بتاعكم في السوبر ماركت بالعافيه علشان هما يهدو ويسكتو


طب مش تعرفي سالفة الحلال المكتوبه على بسكوت والجوكلت قبل ماتهاجمين المسلمين 
 وتتهمينهم بالزن وانهم اجبرو غيرهم ياكلو شي
  في بلاد تحولت مالتي كالتشر بتحاول السوبرماركتات الكبيره والاستورز
 الشهيره جذب قوى الشرائيه شوفي المنتوجات هذي نلاقيها في ركن الاطعمه ا
لعالميه المستورده من بلدان اخرى هتلاقي المستورد والاطعمه الهنديه والصينيه 
والافريقيه حتى..اللي قلتي عليهم مكتوب عليه حلال غالبا مستورد من دول شرق اسيا فيها
اديان واعراق مختلفه والمصانع بتصنع بكيفها فالاكل اللي تصنعه وخالي من خنزير 
ودهونه ومشتقاته والكحول يٌكتب عليه حلال بعكس المنتجات الاخرى .. 
تقوم السوبرماركات اللي ذكرتيها تستوردها بسبب تبادل التجاري مع دوله الفلانيه 
مو عشان مسلمين ! ماشي؟ يعني مفيش مصنع اوربيه يكتب على منتوجات 
دي حلال وحرام زي ماتظنين.. ولو في اسعفينا بالاسماء من هم؟

بالنسبه لكلامك عن توفير السوبرماركت لحوم الحلال بسبب زن المسلمين 
هذه اكبر مبالغه واكبر افتراء
شوفي المسلمين كانو عاملين اكتفاء ذاتي بين كل محل يبيع لحم حلال
هناك محل يبيع الى ان صار بزنس كبير مفتوح في كل حته وصار سهل
تحصل على لحم حلال.. هنا بقى سوبرماركتات اللي حضراتك غيرانه عليها وزعلانه انها
 تبيع حلال دست خشمها ونافست المحلات دي وفتحت سيكشن كامل للحوم الحلال عشان 
المسلم يشتري منهم اللحم
كمان وما يظطر يلف ويشتري من جزار الحلال خصوصا ان محلات
الجزار كمان تبيع خضار وخبز عربي وفواكه وتوابل وبهارات قامو هما وفرو
 كل شي وخربو بيوت الجزاريين وصار من الخساره تفتح محل بيع لحم حلال
 جنب سوبرماركت كبير يوفر لحوم بنفس الجوده.. طيب اصحاب وملاك 
السبورماركت بيعملو ده عشان سواد عيون المسلمين ؟وعشان يتقو زن المسلمين؟
لاطبعا
اكيد عشان كسبانين والفلوس اللي كانت تروح ل جيب الجزاريين جيرانهم ضمنوها 
في جيوبهم
 وبامارة نفس الفروع لنفس الاستورز المفتوحه في اماكن يقل فيها المسلمين
 لاتبيع فيها لحم حلال 
.. هل لانهم يكرهون المسلمين مثلا؟
لاطبعا
عشان مفيش قوه شرائيه مهتمه بحلال مش هيعرضو انفسهم للخساره

سوالف هذه تحكمينها بمنطقك دينهم ديني وهي في الحقيقه بزنس وعرض وطلب..
  مافي اقبال مافي توفير لطلباتك مش بس لو زنيت حتى لو جبت الطبل البلدي..

ثم هذه الخنازيير ومننوجات اللي مصنوع منها تباع هنا في بلادنا
لغير المسلمين وحتى الكحول وماقلنا اشمعنى! هذا ونحن شعوب
محافظه الاقي وحده عايشه في اخر دنيا زعلانه من وتقول
اجبروني ناكل حلال! والله؟ السوبرماركت  عريض طويل مافيه خير 
هذه البسكوته وتلك اللحمه؟ 
 وانتي مجبوره تجيبي منها!​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2015)

هيفاء المدافعة الاولي والاخيرة عن اي حاجة في اي حاجة ، طبعا اتكلمت وقالت نص الحقائق علشان الباقي متقدرش تحط منطق فيه 
بصي ياحبيبتي موضوع استراليا مكانش مظاهره بس ولا ضد مطعم بس ، الموضوع كان petition متقدم للحكومة من المسلمين هناك وانا متأكدة من ده ، فمتتكلمش وتدافعي وانتي مش عارفه حاجة لان ليا قرايبي كانو معاصرين الموضوع 
انا لما اتكلمت عن ال halal certificate مكانش قصدي اللحمة بس كان قصدي منتجات كتيرة في السوبر ماكت عاديه بتتقدم بالطريقة ديه ارضاء للمسلمين ،والموضوع ده ابتدا يزعج الأجانب نفسهم ، انا فاهمه انه عرض وشراء ولكن مين اللي عرف الأجانب أصلا والشركات الأجنبيه بان الحلال ده كمان لازم يبقا موجود علي بالبسكوت والشوكولاتة كمان غير المسلمين وزنهم ؟ عايزة تعملي الموضوع تجاري فقط؟ لا ياحبيبتي كام نسبه المسلمين أساسا في أمريكا ولا استراليا علشان يكون قوة شراء لدرجة تجبر الشركات انها تعمل اللي هما عايزينه؟ آه هما عددهم مش كبير بالنسبه لتعداد الدول ديه لكن صوتهم عالي وبيتحججو  بحقوق الانسان 
بالنسبه لبريطانيا ياعمري فأنا روحتها  وزورتها من قبل ما إنتي تتولدي تقريبا ، اول ما ابتدا موضوع ال sharia law وكان المسلمين يمشو في الشوارع بمنشورات عن حقهم في ال sharia law مش بس زي ما إنتي بتلفقي الحقيقة وبتقولي ان بس الجرايد هي اللي بتجيب سيرة الموضوع ده ، الجرايد مش هتجيب سيرة حاجة مش موجودة وهما 
مفتي استراليا اتطرد منها ايام جون هاوارد بسبب انه شتم الأسترال وقال علي ستاتهم لحم رخيص وطلع في التلفزيون الأسترالي يقول للمذيع انه ليه الحق في استراليا اكتر من الأسترال نفسهم لانه اختار يجيلها بارادته !!! شوفتي بجاحة اكتر من كده؟ 
وفي دولة اجنبية تانيه حب المسلمين يطبقو الشريعه بينهم وبين بعض راحو ضربو  واحد منهم ب electric rod علشان شافوه بيسكر ولما سألهم البوليس بتعجب ازاي تعملو كده ؟ قالوله ده حكمنا بينا وبين بعض وكان لازم نحكم عليه كده علشان الخمر حرام 
في كندا فيه نداءات دلوقتي بردو بالsharia law 
في فرنسا قريبتي كانت قاعدة علي lake قدام بيتها ولأبسه عادي يعني هي وصاحبتها بنطلون وبلوزة تجيلها واحدة منقبة بجحة تقولها عيب  تلبسي كده وتتخانق معاهم علشان مش مغطين نفسهم وكانهم قاعدين في بيتها البني أدمة ديه 
في بريطانيا ايضا كان ليا صديق قالي ان في مدنيه هناك مش فاكرة اسمها كانو. خارجين مظاهرات علشان اللبس العاري وعايزين الناس تلبس زي ما هما عايزين 
متكلمتيش طبعا عن ميكروفونات الجوامع ولا الحجاب في فرنسا ولا اللي رفعت قضيه علي ظابط شرطه علشان النقاب ، ولا المدرسة في السويد ، ولا merry Christmas في أمريكا لأنك عارفه انك متقدرش تحطي منطق في دول 
لما تردي ياحبيبتي وتيجي تجري تدافعي تردي علي كله وتدافعي عن كل النقط ، غير كده تقري وتسكتي ، علشان اللي انا قولته ده عارفه الصغير قبل الكبير في اي حته في الدول الغربية 
تحب أقولك بعض المسلمين بيسرقو الحكومات ازاي هناك وياخدو منها إعانات بالهبل ويخلفو عيال زي الارانب علشان ياخدو من الحكومة فلوس علي كل طفل وبيكونو أساسا متجوزين آتيني ولا تلاته  اللي هو عكس وضد قانون البلد علشان ياخدو علي كل زوجة فلوس من الحكومة وهما متجوزين واحدة بس قدام الدوله والباقيين متجوزينهم إسلامي فقط؟ ديه مش حاله ولا اتنين ده وباء منتشر 
وبعد كده يجو يقولو الغرب مضطهدنا و تيجي إنتي تدافعي لمجرد الدفاع 
مفهاش حاجة يعني لما اعترف مرة بالحقيقة المرة ، وأكون صادق مع نفسي بدل ما أنكر حقايق زي الشمس 
وبعدين متحاولش تلفي وتدوري حوالين قوانين الميراث في بريطانيا ، المسلمين راحو مهاجرين علي بريطانيا بإرادتهم محدش ضربهم علي أيدهم ، والدوله بالفعل فيها قوانين ماشيه وساريه علي الجميع ، وقوانينها مش دينيه أصلا لان المسيحية أساسا مفهاش قوانين ميراث ،لما تيجي إنتي او اي فئة تقولي لا اعملولي قانون مخصوص ده فيه عدم احترام للدوله اللي إنتي اخترتي تيجي ليها ، ياستي عايزين تقسمو الميراث حسب الشريعه قسموه حسب الدوله الاول وبعدين بينكم وبين بعض قسموه حسب الشريعه زي ما المسيحيين بيعملو في مصر 
حد هيقولكو بتعملو ايه؟ لازم يعني يعملولكو قانون مخصوص؟ ولا هو فرض رأي ومحاولة للسيطرة علي البلد؟ آه ، ما هو النهارده الميراث ، بعد كمان 15 سنه الحجاب وبعدين تبقا للسعوديه رقم 2 مش ديه خطتكم؟واه البسكوته ولا الشوكولاتة ديه انا مجبورة اجيب منها لان الموضوع بقا منتشر مش منتج ولا اتنين ، ولا إنتي هتاكليني علي مزاجك وفيه منتجات احنا بنحبها ، نسيبها بقا علشان حضرتك جايلنا من اخر العالم علشان تآكلي حلال عندنا وفي الاخر  تقوليلي هو لازم يعني تآكلي البسكوته  ديه؟ ده انتو تحرقو الدم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

اه انا سمعت عن موضوع : حلال دا 

بس يعنى الباقى مش حلال ليه ؟؟

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هي فاتحه ابوابها ليهم وبتديهم جنسيه وتعليم وصحة ،



*
و هم ليه بيعملوا كدة ؟؟؟
​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أغسطس 2015)

ابنى العزيز
انا اختلف مع حضرتك لو ان مصر بلد مسيحية لاعطت الاعراب حقوقهم كاملة
وهذا مطبق بالفعل فى الدول الاوربية وامريكا لهم حقوقهم كاملة
حضرتك عايز تقولةاننا نعاملهم بمثل ما يعامولنا به
المسيحية لا تظلم احد ابدا ولكنهم هم ظالمون


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أنتى عارفة يا روز ...والله أنا أحترمت الناس اللى أنتى بتتكلمى عنهم دولى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالرغم من أختلافى الشديد مع كثير من تصرفاتهم وسلوكياتهم إلا أننى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحييهم وأرفع لهم القبعة أحتراماً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنهم تمسكوا بشريعتهم و (حسب كلامك ) الدول أستجابت ليهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى يستحقوا الأحترام وألا مايستحقهوش ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يستحقوه ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر عن كونك مش طايقاهم ولا طايقة سيرتهم 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وكارهة حروف الميم والسين واللآم ..
[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقولوا هما مُضطهدين فى أوروبا والدول المتقدمة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من ذلك مش قاعدين يعيطوا جنب الأضطهاد دهون ..تؤتؤ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيحاربوا من أجل حقوقهم وبياخدوها تالت ومتلت والدول بتعملهم ألف حساب ( دة برضه حسب كلامك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نييجى بقى لحتة عجبتنى جداً [/FONT]*​ 


Desert Rose قال:


> وبعدين *متحاولش تلفي وتدوري حوالين قوانين الميراث* في بريطانيا ،
> والدوله بالفعل فيها قوانين ماشيه وساريه علي الجميع ، وقوانينها مش دينيه أصلا *لان المسيحية أساسا مفهاش قوانين ميراث* ،لما تيجي إنتي او اي فئة تقولي لا اعملولي قانون مخصوص ده فيه عدم احترام للدوله اللي إنتي اخترتي تيجي ليها ، ياستي عايزين *تقسمو الميراث حسب الشريعه قسموه حسب الدوله الاول
> وبعدين بينكم وبين بعض قسموه حسب الشريعه زي ما المسيحيين بيعملو في مصر *
> حد هيقولكو بتعملو ايه؟


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتى حسستينى أن تعبى فى المنتدى هنا ما راحش هدر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القانون البريطانى هنا بالنسبة للمسلم البريطانى ( قانون عام )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ماشى ع الكُل ...صح كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى عايز بقى يطبق شريعته من المسلمين .. يطبق مافيش حد غاصبه 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]محدش هيقولوا بتعمل أية 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صح كدة ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أنتى حسستينى أن تعبى فى المنتدى هنا ما راحش هدر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]القانون البريطانى هنا بالنسبة للمسلم البريطانى ( قانون عام )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ماشى ع الكُل ...صح كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى عايز بقى يطبق شريعته من المسلمين .. يطبق مافيش حد غاصبه
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*لا فيه فرق كبير 

دوكها مش من أهل البلد الأصليين 

لكن دوكهم من الأصليين 

المقارنة مرفوضة اساسا 

:smile01:smile01*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> في لندن وديه حاجة قديمه علي فكرة لأَنِّي كنت في زيارة للندن من كذا سنه
> في أمريكا فيه منطقة في كاليفورنيا
> *ليا صديقة عايشه* في المنطقة ديه
> في أمريكا ايضا في الكريسماس حاليا
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> بصي ياحبيبتي موضوع *استراليا *مكانش مظاهره
> وانتي مش عارفه حاجة *لان ليا قرايبي *كانو معاصرين الموضوع
> 
> بالنسبه لبريطانيا ياعمري فأنا روحتها  وزورتها من قبل ما إنتي تتولدي تقريبا ،
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]بسم الله ما شاء عليكى أنتى وهيوف *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتوا تفتحوا شركة سياحة مع بعض 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( روز وهيوف عبر المحيطات )[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا فيه فرق كبير
> دوكها مش من أهل البلد الأصليين
> لكن دوكهم من الأصليين
> المقارنة مرفوضة اساسا
> ...


*طالما أخد الجنسية 
بقى موااااااطن
له حقوق وعليه واجبات 
أية الأصليين والتقليد ؟؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طالما أخد الجنسية
> بقى موااااااطن
> له حقوق وعليه واجبات
> أية الأصليين والتقليد ؟؟
> *​


*
لا يا باشا 

إنت بتتكلم قانونا 

أنا بأتكلم من الناحية الاجتماعية 

يعنى إيه ؟؟

جالى ضيف محتاجنى 

فتحت له بيتى و ضايفته 

إديته حتة من بيتى عشان لاقيته حيتلطم من غيرى 

صعب عليا مثلا _ حبيته مثلا _ مصلحة مثلا .... أيا كان السبب 

المهم إنه اخد حتة من البيت 

هوب لاقيته بيغير فى النظام اللى ماشيين عليه البيت كله 

و دا وحش و دا حلو 

طب يا ابنى دا إنت مش من السكان الاصليين 

صحيح : سكتناله دخل بحماره

:smile02
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> صحيح : سكتناله دخل بحماره
> 
> :smile02
> ​*


 ​*[FONT=&quot]يا ستى أجتماعيا أية بس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]روز بتتكلم عن ناس عايزين يغيروا قوانين بالعافية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجتمع 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبعدين 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أحنا مش متفقين يا نشاركوا سوا يا نترفدوا سوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبعتى لجرجس ولأيمن وللشيرسة ميرى نعيم وتعالوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نولعوها بين روز وهيوف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين دم ... عايزين الناس تتلم 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا ستى أجتماعيا أية بس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]روز بتتكلم عن ناس عايزين يغيروا قوانين بالعافية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجتمع
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين
> [/FONT]*​
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا ستى أجتماعيا أية بس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]روز بتتكلم عن ناس عايزين يغيروا قوانين بالعافية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجتمع
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين
> [/FONT]*​new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*بص 

هو عشان دول كاملة تخضع بسهولة لتغيير قوانين لأجل مجموعة من الناس

ديه فى حد ذاتها حاجة غريبة 

و عشان ناس مش من البلاد الاصليين يقدروا يطلبوا المطالب ديه 

برضوا حاجة غريبة

أنا شكة أن فيه علاقة آثمة بين بلاد الفرنجة و بلاد المسلمين 


هم بيموتوا فى بعض إحنا مالنا​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> برضوا حاجة غريبة
> أنا شكة أن فيه علاقة آثمة بين بلاد الفرنجة و بلاد المسلمين
> هم بيموتوا فى بعض إحنا مالنا​*


 *[FONT=&quot]وأنا كمان شاكك ان ( الأرم أنظار ) ضرب فى غرفة الأشراف*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]على رأيك بيموتوا فى بعض ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على قلب بييطانيا العوظمى زى العثل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبوها راضى وأنا راضى ... مالك أنت ومالنا يا قاضى 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وأنا كمان شاكك ان ( الأرم أنظار ) ضرب فى غرفة الأشراف*​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


*
معقولة ؟؟
بس دا وقت المطبخ عند المرأة المصرية 
:smile02:smile02:smile02​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> معقولة ؟؟
> بس دا وقت المطبخ عند المرأة المصرية
> :smile02:smile02:smile02​*


 *[FONT=&quot]المطبخ ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب وأنتى ظروفك أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أنتى مش مرأة مصرية ...أسكندرانية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المطبخ ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب وأنتى ظروفك أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أنتى مش مرأة مصرية ...أسكندرانية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*
سؤال وجيه يطرح نفسه 

أنا أخدت اللاب معايا المطبخ 

أقلى بطاطس و سمك فليه للواد إبنى اللى مخلفاه 

 و كله شغال مع بعضه 

:smile02:smile02​*


----------



## grges monir (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا ستى أجتماعيا أية بس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]روز بتتكلم عن ناس عايزين يغيروا قوانين بالعافية*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجتمع
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين
> [/FONT]*​
> ...


انا جيت
:smile02:big64:
ليا رائى فى خلاف روز وهيفا الفكرى اقول ولا مش نولعها دلوقت هههههه[/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (28 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> بغض النظر عن صاحب المقال ​
> 
> وبغض النظر عن افتراضه غير الواقعى عن الأمة المصرية التى تحكم بشريعة اسلامية تشمل جميع جوانب اليلاد والعباد !​
> 
> ...



بغض النظر انك تركت المقال كله و علقت في حكاية الحكم بالشريعة 
الملون بالأحمر ده وقاحة و انحطاط مكانهم مش هنا 
احنا تراب بلدنا علي راسنا من فوق 
مهما كانت الظروف او البشر اللي حوالينا شكلهم ايه 
احترم نفسك أحسن لك يا تفارقنا بالسلامة 
انما في قلب منتدي مسيحي تتهم المسيحيين بالخيانة لبلدهم 
لا يا خايب .......


----------



## geegoo (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حلوة توقف طلاقها دى ...هى مستنية أتوبيس 35 بشرطة هتوقفه ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]– بالله عليك يا أخا القبط  -  كيييف الزوجة الأعرابية توقف طلاقها ؟؟؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الأعرابىَّ هادا مو يقدر يرمى اليمين على زوجته عاد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يرمى عليها الشمال ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا بنقطع له اليمين والشمال من شان الولية الأعرابية توقف طلاقها ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدل ما توقف مشروع يوصلها للمحكمة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



لا و انت الصادق 
هيطلقها " إعرابيا " بس مش هيعرف يطلقها مدني في المحكمة
فمش هينفع يتجوز تاني ...
ازاي فاتتك دي ؟!![/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أغسطس 2015)

هو انا جيبت سيرة islamic law في الموضوع؟ كنت بصحح معلومه كتبتها روز وقلت لها مفيش شي مطبق كشريعه غير قانون الميراث اللي اعتمد
مؤخرا.. ردت عليا متحاوليش ومتالفيش.. هو في الحقيقه دي معلومه حقيقه
كونك مش قادره تستوعبيها دي حاجه متخصنيش.. انا انسانه عايشه في بريطانياىا وعارفه ايش يحصل فيها ومش محتاج احاول اخوض في تاليف
مجيبتش سيرة بريطانيا مسيحيه او علمانيه انا عارفه كويس هي ايش.. القانون المدني في الورث حاليا لايطبق على المسلمين.. القاضي عنده تعليمات تلزمه بالقانون الجديد.. في حاجه تانيه لوهله حسيت ردودي غير مفهومه .. نفهم على بعض؟ القانون الميراث المدني في بريطانيا لم يتغير هو موجود زي ماهو اعتمادا على علمانية الدوله.. القانون البريطاني لم يتغير لاجل مجموعه.. ايش اللي حصل؟ هما سمحو لمجموعه بالاحتكام لقانونهم طالما مش هيضر باقي الشعب وطالما هما مبسوطين فيه هو بقى عادل مش عادل.. مش مشكلتهم..  اتمنى وضحت.. مش هرجع اضيف اي كلمه اخرى ..
احنا عندنا في الامارات قوانين احوال شخصيه لغير المسلمين اي شخص مش مسلم من حقه يلجأ لقوانين دينه لو كان له طائفه في الامارات او القانون المدني.. وده بقى اسمه نظام شيل ده عن ده يرتاح ده من ده..مش كل حد متعصب يفهمه.. ما انا لو متعصبه  بعد شر عني طبعا هقول زي غيري عشنا وشفنا عايشين في بلدنا ويطبق عليهم قانون مش تبعنا..


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2015)

*استاذ ياسر الجندى مش قادره اصدق انك كنت تقصد اللى الاستاذ geegoo فهمه من كلامك!!!
المسيحيين لما نزلوا 30/6 منزلوش ضد شريعه ..نزلوا يدافعوا عن هويه بلدهم ..ونزل مسلمين اكتر منهم
ولا هما كمان كانوا رافضين شريعتهم !
المسيحيين عمرهم ما كانوا خونه وبياعين اوطان يا استاذ ياسر ..طول عمرهم بيعانوا من الظلم والاضطهاد والغربه ..طول عمرهم حقوقهم مهدوره ودمائهم مسفوكه باسم دين الاغلبيه. ..كان اكتر حاجه ممكن يعملوها انهم يخرجوا مجبورين او يفضلوا ويقولوا يا رب اتصرف انت
لا عمر مسيحى باع بلده بفلوس ولا اتآمر عليها مع عدوها 
دولة الخلافه لفظها المسلم المعتدل قبل المسيحى يا استاذ ياسر ولو بصيت للامر بعين العدل  البعيده عنالتعصب هتشوف انه كده افضل وهتشوف لمصر مستقبل افضل ..
البابا شنوده اما قال مصر وطن لانعيش فيه بل يعيش فينا كان صادق
والبابا تواضروس اما قال ان وطن بلا كنائس افضل من كنائس بلا وطن كان صادق
والاتنين كانوا صادقين اما كرروها كتير ان اقباط مصر فدا ترابها كانوا 

الخيانه اتهام غير لائق وغير منطقى ..مش لانك رافض ثورة 30/6 هتتهمنا بالخيانه ..سامحنى دى شماعه خايبه ..

*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (28 أغسطس 2015)

مقال شبيه منذ عام 2011
المصرى اليوم
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/207941


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (28 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> بصراحة مش فاهم مقالتك ياأستاذة ديزرت
> 
> 
> يعنى المسلمين فى أوربا خارجين فى مظاهرات ( بيجعروا ) ياتحكموا الاسلام ياكفرة ياندبحكوا
> ...


للفائدة راجع

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/798530


----------



## أَمَة (28 أغسطس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنى العزيز
> انا اختلف مع حضرتك لو ان مصر بلد مسيحية لاعطت الاعراب حقوقهم كاملة
> وهذا مطبق بالفعل فى الدول الاوربية وامريكا لهم حقوقهم كاملة
> حضرتك عايز تقولةاننا نعاملهم بمثل ما يعامولنا به
> المسيحية لا تظلم احد ابدا ولكنهم هم ظالمون



كلامك صح أخي حبيب يسوع، إنما المقال مجرد "ماذا لو ؟ " لكي يضع المسلم في موقف تفكيري في مشاعر المسيحي المصري الذي يعيش كل ما مذكور في المقال.


----------



## geegoo (28 أغسطس 2015)

لمن يعيشوا في بريطانيا منذ سنوات و لمن لم يروها مطلقا ......

 [YOUTUBE]psZBaJU_Cvo[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 أغسطس 2015)

geegoo قال:


> بغض النظر انك تركت المقال كله و علقت في حكاية الحكم بالشريعة
> الملون بالأحمر ده وقاحة و انحطاط مكانهم مش هنا
> احنا تراب بلدنا علي راسنا من فوق
> مهما كانت الظروف او البشر اللي حوالينا شكلهم ايه
> ...


 
لن أسايرك فى إساءاتك الموجهة لشخصى الضعيف


ربما لاتعرف يامسكين أن الكثير هنا يعرفون من أنا  فلست جديدا 


ولم أنسى يوما أيها الشتام أننى فى منتدى مسيحى أحترم جل أعضائه ولاأرضى لنفسى أن أسئ لهم  


هذه واحدة


أما الثانية فإننى دوما لاأعمم وكما قلت غير مرة أن التعميم حكم خاطئ


فربما انت ياجيجو اكثر وطنية وحب للبلد منى (جائز )


ثم لماذا حملت كلامى على المسيحيين ؟؟!!


فمن الممكن جدا أن يكون أكثر المتآمرين من المسلمين !


والكلام هنا عام ولاأقصد حادثة بعينها 


صدقنى ياجيجو وجودى هنا للإحترام المتبادل والتفاهم المشترك 


وأما الخيابة التى رمتنى بها  فدعها للذين يزيدون البغضاء والإحتقان بين أبناء الوطن ، أيا ماكانوا ومن أى ديانة كانوا !


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 أغسطس 2015)

ياأستاذة دونا العزيزة


أنا ماجبتش سيرة 30 / 6 اللى صدعتينا بيها 


ولاالخلافة ولاالخيانة !!


ولست مسئولا عن فهم خاطئ وقع منك أو من غيرك 


كان حرى بك أن تقولى للشتام ( عيب )


الراجل دا احنا عارفينه !


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2015)

*وكان حرى بك ان تحاورنى باسلوب اكثر احتراما فانا وفى قمة غضبى من مشاركتك الواضحه عاتبتك باحترام ولم اسىء لشخصك ولو بحرف واحد ..!*


----------



## red333 (28 أغسطس 2015)

*بالفعل تخيلت الامر
ولكن دعينى اعرض عليك ما تخيلته

= تخيلت الاقليه من الاعراب تبنى مسجد  فى مناطق نائيه به عشرة اشخاص ثم تغتصب ما يقرب من عشرات  الاف افدنه حوله  (للصلاه  اه ولله) واذا تكلم احد  فهى هديه منالحاكم المسيحى

= تخيلت الاقليه الاعراب يبنون مساجد ضخمه من الخرسانه المسلحه اشبه بالقلاع ولا شان للدوله ان تفتش داخلها او تعرف مواردها مفتوحه 24 ساعه لخدمة الاعراب
اما كنائس الاغلبيه فهى مجرد مصلى يفتح قبل الصلاه ويغلق بعد الصلا ه   مراقب من اجهزة الدوله المسيحيه 

= تخيلت مساجد الاقليه فى حراسة امن الدوله المسيحيه اشبه بالسفارات كانها دوله اخرى داخل الدوله
بينما كنائس الاغلبيه مهمله  وغالبا يفترشها الباعه الجائلين ومغاسل السيارات وليس لها اى دور فى مجتمع الاغلبيه رغم ان عددها فى المون   الان ان تاثير المسجد الواحد للاقليه بالاف الكنائس للاغلبيه

= تخيلت الاقليه الاعراب مستواها الاقتصادى والتعليمى اعلى من الاغلبيه المسيحيه لا ن  الدوله  لا شان لها بها كانها دوله اخرى  رغم اسيلاها على اراض الدوله بمواردها من اثار وزراعه وخلافه
بينما الاغلبيه المسيحيه يتم دفعها للجهل والفقر 

= تخيلت الاقليه الاعراب  لا ترى انتمائها للدوله بل تنتمى لشيخ الجامع الكبير بل وفى اتفه المشاكل تخرج تهتف بالروح بالدم نفديكى يا اسرائيل  بل وترفع اعلام دول اخرى على مساجدها

=تخليت الاقليه الاعراب تصف الاغلبيه بالمحتلين  الذين يجب طردهم  لانهم اصحاب البلد

=واخيرا تخليت ان احد افراد الاغلبيه المسيحيه  يدخل منتدى للاعراب  فيتم حذف اغلب مشاركاته
هل خوفا من مواجهة الحقيقه ام اخفائها
فقط افعلوا ما يرضى المسيح*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2015)

geegoo قال:


> لا و انت الصادق
> هيطلقها " إعرابيا " بس مش هيعرف *يطلقها مدني في المحكمة*
> فمش هينفع يتجوز تاني ...
> *ازاي فاتتك دي ؟*!!


 *[FONT=&quot]جيجو باشا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما يتحدث عوبد عن الشرع الإعرابىِّ من الصعوبة بمكان أن يفوته شئ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تتزوج الأعرابية ( المسلمة سابقاً ) بكلمة ...وتُطَلّقْ بكلمة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وحددت " الشريعة الإعرابية " الغراء ألفاظاً يقع بها الطلاق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دون أنتظار موافقة او رفض ولى الأمر أو القاضى   [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ويردها أيضاً بكلمة - بإيماءة - بضمة - بالتربيت على كتفها ...فى فترة عدتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما أنه لاينتظر موافقتها  لا على طلاق ولا على هذا الرد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ويستحيل على [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مخلوق أرضى أو كائن سماوى منع طلاقها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو منع ردها لبعلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لا قاضى ولا شيخ ولا مفتى ولا كاهن ولا قسيس ولا حتى ملاك م السما فى أيده هذا المنع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا يعنى أن :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  المحكمة المدنية ديهن ...تولع فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فإذا ما ذهبت ( المحكمة المدنية المزعومة تلك ) الى منع وقوع طلاق الإعرابية أو إيقافه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو بمثابة إجبار أمرأة بالعيش مع رجل ( أجنبى عنها ) ليُعاشرها  فى الحرام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] يعنى المحكمة [FONT=&quot]أعلاه [FONT=&quot]سوف [/FONT][/FONT]تُجبر [FONT=&quot]ا[FONT=&quot]لإعرابيون [/FONT][/FONT]على ( الزنا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ترخيص بالدعارة[FONT=&quot] تحت رعاية[/FONT] مجموعة من القوادين أتخذوا القضاء مهنةً لهم

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: مش عوبد اللى كتب الأحوال الشخصية ( ماعدا الزواج والطلاق )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش عوبد اللى كتب ( توقف طلاقها ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعليك بالعتاب على الجويهل الذى تصدى لمقالة هو مش أدها [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (28 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ياأستاذة دونا العزيزة
> 
> 
> أنا ماجبتش سيرة 30 / 6 اللى صدعتينا بيها
> ...


طبعا عارفينك وعشان كدة هما استغربوا شوية وانفعلوا
انا معاك انك لاتعمم ولا  تقصد فئة بعينها
بس حد غيرى ممكن يسال انت تقصد مين اللى تامروا على الناس اللى كانت  عاوزة تطبق شريعة بمفهومها هى ودى مهمة اوى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> طبعا عارفينك وعشان كدة هما استغربوا شوية وانفعلوا
> انا معاك انك لاتعمم ولا  تقصد فئة بعينها
> بس حد غيرى ممكن يسال انت تقصد مين اللى تامروا على الناس اللى كانت  عاوزة تطبق شريعة بمفهومها هى ودى مهمة اوى ؟؟؟؟؟




لايخفى عليك الدور السلبى لبعض الأقباط فى الخارج 


اقول البعض وليس الكل


موريس صادق وعدد من أقباط المهجر يتظاهرون أمام "الكونجرس" لحذف ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

red333 قال:


> *بالفعل تخيلت الامر
> ولكن دعينى اعرض عليك ما تخيلته
> 
> = تخيلت الاقليه من الاعراب تبنى مسجد  فى مناطق نائيه به عشرة اشخاص ثم تغتصب ما يقرب من عشرات  الاف افدنه حوله  (للصلاه  اه ولله) واذا تكلم احد  فهى هديه منالحاكم المسيحى
> ...


*
معلش أعذرنى ما فهمتش حاجة 
بس هى إيه المشكلة فى المساجد ؟؟
لا توجد سوى مشكلة واحدة 
إنها مصدر تحريض عل التعصب (هذا من وجهة نظر غير المسلمين)
الشعوب غير المسلمة هى الل خايفة 
لكن الحكام مش هاممهم لأن فيه مصالح بين الدول الغربية و الاسلامية 

كلنا عشنا فترة ما قبل السيسى و تغيير الخطاب الدينى 
الجامع اللى فى وش البيت دايركتلى (كل جومعة ) يقول أيه : اليهود و النصارى اللى و اللى 
اللهم إخرب بيوتهم 
اللهم جمد الدم فى عروقهم 
اللهم إجعل نساؤهم و أولادهم غنيمة للمسلمين 
اللهم آمين يارب العالمين 

طبعا فى كل دعوة من دكهم : تسمع المصلين فى صوت جهورى : آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييين 
و الدعوة الأخيرة ديه بالذات بيعلو الصوت أوى 

الحكايات ديه إتفهمت فى أوروبا و الغرب 
و هنا ظهرت المشكلة 

عرفت فين الموشكل؟؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الجامع اللى فى وش البيت دايركتلى (كل جومعة ) يقول أيه : اليهود و النصارى اللى و اللى
> اللهم إخرب بيوتهم
> اللهم جمد الدم فى عروقهم
> اللهم إجعل نساؤهم و أولادهم غنيمة للمسلمين
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ ما تألفيش لو سمحتى ...مابيقولش أخرب بيوتهم*​​*[FONT=&quot]بلاش أفترا ..
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقول : لآهُمَّ عليك باليهود والنصارى أعداؤك أعداءُ الدين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فَرِقْ جَمعهُمْ وشَتِت شملهم وأجعل كيدهم فى نُحورِهِم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بتألفوا شرع وسكتنا لكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كمان هتألفوا دُعا ؟!!![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآ ما تألفيش لو سمحتى ...مابيقولش أخرب بيوتهم*​
> *[FONT=&quot]بلاش أفترا ..
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقول : لآهُمَّ عليك باليهود والنصارى أعداؤك أعداءُ الدين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فَرِقْ جَمعهُمْ وشَتِت شملهم وأجعل كيدهم فى نُحورِهِم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*صدقنى ما بأكذبش 

سمعتها بودنى​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقنى ما بأكذبش
> سمعتها بودنى​*


*يعنى ماكفهوش نحور وتشتيت شمل وتفريق جمع 
عايز يخرب بيوتهم كمان ؟؟
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى ماكفهوش نحور وتشتيت شمل وتفريق جمع
> عايز يخرب بيوتهم كمان ؟؟
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



*لا هو أحلى موقف بأة 
لما قال إجعل نساؤهم و اولادهم غنيمة 

قولت :بس حيقتلوا الراجل :smile02
​*


----------



## اليعازر (28 أغسطس 2015)

رائع..

عادت الحيوية للمنتدى من جديد؟؟

والفضل لموضوع إسلامي..!!!

مممممم ..أعتقد بأن عودة المنتدى الاسلامي من جديد أصبح أمر ملّح.

قولوا آمين.

.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2015)

اليعازر قال:


> رائع..
> 
> عادت الحيوية للمنتدى من جديد؟؟
> 
> ...



*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييين ​*


----------



## Maran+atha (28 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا كثير للموضوع 

دعنا ننظر الى دولة في حاضرنا فيها الشعب المسيحي بنسبة 98%

*المسيحية في مالطا[عدل]*

من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة

اذهب إلى: تصفح، ‏ ابحث 


 https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:St._Paul_and_Our_Lady_of_Mount_Carmel.jpg
كنيسة القديس بولس وسيدة الكرمل، فاليتا.




 https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:Mosta_Dome_2009-RZ.JPG
كاتدرائية انتقال العذراء، فاليتا.


*المسيحية في مالطا* هي الديانة السائدة والمهيمنة، حيث أنّ الغالبية العُظمى (98%) من سكان مالطا هم من المسيحيين، معظمهم من أتباع الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية مما يجعلها إحدى أكثر الأمم الكاثوليكيّة في العالم.[1][2] يَصف الدستور المالطي المذهب الكاثوليكي بأنه الدين الرسمّي للدولة.[3] وتحظى مالطا بمعدل مرتفع مقارنًة بدول الاتحاد الأوروبي من حيث حضور القداس والتدين والتردد على الكنائس.[4]
بشّر بولس الطرسوسي في مالطا وهو يعّد اليوم جنبًا إلى جنب القديس بوبليوس والقديسة أجاثا رعاة جزيرة مالطا. وقد حكمت الجزيرة منذ 1530 حتى 1789 المنظمة الكاثوليكية فرسان مالطة والتي تركت العديد من الآثار المعماريّة والإجتماعية والسياسيّة.
*الثقافة الشعبية[عدل]*

تُحظى الكنيسة بتأثير كبير على سياسة الدولة الداخلية. في المدارس الحكومية التعليم الديني حسب الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية هو جزء من النظام التعليمي، ويتم منح إعانات خاصة للمدارس والجامعات الكاثوليكية. ويذكر أن مالطا كانت إحدى آخر الدول التي تمنع الطلاق في العالم المسيحي وذلك حتى عام 2011.[5]
هناك أكثر من 360 كنيسة في مالطا، وغوزو وكومينو، أي كنيسة واحدة لكل 1,000 من السكان. كنيسة الرعية هي النقطة المحورية المعماريّة والجغرافيّة في كل مدينة وقرية في مالطة، والمصدر الرئيسي للفخر في المدينة. هذا الفخر يتجلى خلال احتفالات القرية المحلية، والتي يتم فيها الإحتفال بيوم شفيع الرعية يتبعه مواكب دينية وجماهيرية، ومن ثم الألعاب النارية وغيرها من المهرجانات.
في مالطا وهي دولة تتخذ المسيحية الكاثوليكية دينًا لها، يعتبر الإجهاض محرمًا بقوة القانون، وذلك مراعاة للعقائد الكاثوليكية، ومع ذلك فإن نسب تقييد الحريات العامة في مالطا هو أقل بكثير مما هو عليه في دول أخرى تتخذ دينًا رسميًّا، كما وكانت مالطا إحدى آخر الدول التي تمنع الطلاق في العالم المسيحي وذلك حتى عام 2011.[5]



ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا هو أحلى موقف بأة
> لما قال إجعل نساؤهم و اولادهم غنيمة
> 
> قولت :بس حيقتلوا الراجل :smile02
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]غنيمة أيوة ...دى سمعتها مرة بس مافهمتش *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو النساء أوكية أنما العيال نعملوا بيهم أية ؟ نسرحوهم فى الأشارة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب لما سمعتى كدة مافكرتيش فى مستقبل الولة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تختارى له يوزع كلينكس 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وألا هيوزع إبر خياطة فى ترام رُشدى ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> دعنا ننظر الى دولة في حاضرنا فيها الشعب المسيحي بنسبة *98%*


*طب عين شمس أن شاء الله 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## soul & life (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]غنيمة أيوة ...دى سمعتها مرة بس مافهمتش *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو النساء أوكية أنما العيال نعملوا بيهم أية ؟ نسرحوهم فى الأشارة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب لما سمعتى كدة مافكرتيش فى مستقبل الولة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تختارى له يوزع كلينكس
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وألا هيوزع إبر خياطة فى ترام رُشدى ؟[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



وده سؤال يتسأل برضو يا مستر عبود !!  ده حته بيقولوا الكترة غلبت الشجاعة :smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انا جيبت سيرة islamic law في الموضوع؟ كنت بصحح معلومه كتبتها روز وقلت لها مفيش شي مطبق كشريعه غير قانون الميراث اللي اعتمد
> مؤخرا.. ردت عليا متحاوليش ومتالفيش.. هو في الحقيقه دي معلومه حقيقه
> كونك مش قادره تستوعبيها دي حاجه متخصنيش.. انا انسانه عايشه في بريطانياىا وعارفه ايش يحصل فيها ومش محتاج احاول اخوض في تاليف
> مجيبتش سيرة بريطانيا مسيحيه او علمانيه انا عارفه كويس هي ايش.. القانون المدني في الورث حاليا لايطبق على المسلمين.. القاضي عنده تعليمات تلزمه بالقانون الجديد.. في حاجه تانيه لوهله حسيت ردودي غير مفهومه .. نفهم على بعض؟ القانون الميراث المدني في بريطانيا لم يتغير هو موجود زي ماهو اعتمادا على علمانية الدوله.. القانون البريطاني لم يتغير لاجل مجموعه.. ايش اللي حصل؟ هما سمحو لمجموعه بالاحتكام لقانونهم طالما مش هيضر باقي الشعب وطالما هما مبسوطين فيه هو بقى عادل مش عادل.. مش مشكلتهم..  اتمنى وضحت.. مش هرجع اضيف اي كلمه اخرى ..
> احنا عندنا في الامارات قوانين احوال شخصيه لغير المسلمين اي شخص مش مسلم من حقه يلجأ لقوانين دينه لو كان له طائفه في الامارات او القانون المدني.. وده بقى اسمه نظام شيل ده عن ده يرتاح ده من ده..مش كل حد متعصب يفهمه.. ما انا لو متعصبه  بعد شر عني طبعا هقول زي غيري عشنا وشفنا عايشين في بلدنا ويطبق عليهم قانون مش تبعنا..


 

هو انا قولت ان قانون الميراث في بريطانيا بيتطبق علي غير المسلمين؟ هو انا قولت ان القانون الأصلي هناك اتغير واستبدلوه بقانون تاني؟ ما انا عارفه انه لسه موجود وان الجديد لا يطبق علي غير المسلمين 
سؤالي بقا ايه لازمة انكو تطالبو ان الدوله اللي انتو رايحين ليها بإرادتكم تعملكو قانون تفصيل؟ ما تقسمو الميراث بينكم وبين بعض بطريقتكم ، ليه لازم صوتكم العالي في اي حته وحقوقنا ومش حقوقنا ، مسمعتش انا عن اي فئة في اي مجتمع بتطالب بأي قوانين مختلفه غيركم انتو ، وأيوة عيشنا وشوفنا اللي جايين لحد عندنا علشان يقلبولنا كل منتجات الاكل حلال وناكل حلال غصب عننا وكمان مش عاجبهم قوانين البلد اللي كانت موجودة قبل ما هما يشرفونا هنا وعايزين قوانين تفصيل عليهم 
ما هو انهاردة قوانين ميراث ، بكره احنا عايزين قانون يسمح بتعدد الزوجات علشان ديه الشريعه بتاعتنا ، وبعده احنا عايزين قانون للمعرفش ايه ، والدوله تفصل بقا علي مزاجكم، واحنا نشيل 


وانا عارفه مش هتحطي حرف في الرد علي باقي مشاركتي ومسكتي بس في النقطتين دول وياريتك عرفتي تردي ، لكن الباقي لا يمكن تحطي منطق فيه 
متصدريش نفسك للدفاع طالما مش هتعرفي تردي علي كل النقط ، الحلال وقانون الميراث ياعمرري ده نقطه من بحر من القلق اللي انتو عاملينه في اي دوله غربية 

نيجي بقا للي بيقارن ده بوضع المسيحيين في مصر 
صدقني وانا بكتب الجملتين دول توقعت ردّك ده ياعبود ، وانا رديت عليك فيه قبل 
1- المسيحيين المصريين مش مهاجرين ولا لاجئين لمصر دول مواطنين اصليين من حقهم المشاركة في تشكيل القوانين 
2- قوانين الدول الغربية ليست دينيه ولا مسيحية علشان تثير حساسية حد ، ولا الدستور بيقول ان دين الدوله المسيحية ، ولا لما حد من الزوجين مثلا يغير المله نحتكم ساعتها للشريعة المسيحية ، القانون أصلا معمول ليشمل كل المواطنين ، ويعيشو في سلام مع بعض بالتساوي 
كونك انك انت تدخل بيت حد مش بيتك في الأصل وهو يديلك مكانك في البيت وبقيت مواطن وليك حقوق ، تيجي بعد مده تتمرع وتقول لا ياي القوانين بتاعتكم مش عاجباني اعملولي قانون تفصيل ، ديه تبقا بجاحة وعين قويه ، لان محدش ضربك علي إيدك علشان تيجي تعيش معانا في الحرام اللي احنا بناكله وقوانينا العلمانيه ، عايز تطبق قوانينك روح عيش في بلدك ومتصدعناش 
يا اخي ما البوذيين عايشين اهم ، والهندوس مبتكلموش ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
عايزين يطبقو sharia law علي نفسهم ، يعني يبقو دوله جوه دوله ، زي ما حصل بالظبط في حادثة الولد اللي ضربوه علشان كان سكران ، شوفت الهم ده؟ 

فيه اختلاف كبير بتمسك دول بحقوقهم ومشكله المسيحيين في مصر ، مصيبتنا الكبيرة انهم عايشين في دول تحترم القوانين وبتحاول توصل لأكبر قدر للتعايش مع كل الفئات بصفتها multiculture countries وعلشان كده لما بيطالبو بحاجة بيلاقو اللي بيسمعها ومعندهمش block في الدساتير ديه بيقولهم دين الدوله المسيحية اعقدو  ساكتين بلا حقوق بلا بتاع ، بيتعاملو كمواطنين وبني آدميين مش كتابعي دين معين 
اما المسيحيين مصيبتهم ان مفيش حد بيسمع لمطالبهم وعلشان كده هما دائماً واخدين دور الضحية اللي مش عاجبك ، هات حد يسمع وينفذ المطالَب ويساوي بين الشعب ومش هتلاقي حد بيولول ولا يعيط 
ده كفايه إنتا نبقا قاعدين في بيوتنا ونسمع شتمتينا من الجوامع اللي حوالينا ، بزمتك ديه دوله؟ 

توضيح ، انا مبكرهش المسلمين ، ولا زي ما انت بتقول مش طايقة وجودهم ، لا خالص 
لو كانو. قاعدين بهدوء ومنتجين وعايشين ومتعايشين زي الهندوس والبوذيين والسيخ مكانش حد أتكلم ، إنما تصرفاتهم وصوتهم العالي ومشاكلهم وكذبهم ان الغرب بيضطهدهم ومش مدينهم حقوقهم هي ديه مشكلتي ، ده غير كمان ان نسبه كبيره منهم في الدول اللي بتدي إعانات حكوميه للعاطلين عن العمل او الاسرة اللي فيها أطفال مش بيشتغلو ولا بينتجو وبيخلفو كميه عيال خلفات جنونية وياخدو عليهم فلوس من الحكومة وبيبقو متجوزين اتنين ولا تلاته وياخدو فلوس علي كل عيل من ضرايبنا وتعبنا وهما قاعدين في البيت يشتمو. فينا ويدعو علينا في الجوامع اللي بنوها علي الارض اللي فتحت ليهم ابوابها واديتهم جنسيه وتعليم وصحة وإعانات وعاملتهم بني آدميين ، هما شعب غير منتج بل هما في دول كتير عبء علي المجتمع اللي بيكونو فيه ، وانا شوفت ده بعيني علشان محدش يقول اني بفتري 
فأنا مشكلتي مش مع المسلمين بسبب دينهم أبدا ، لو كانو عايشين في هدوء دون فرض رأي وبجاحة مكناش جبنا سيرتهم ، لكن انا أعيب علي تصرفاتهم مش علي دينهم ولا اختلافهم عني في العقيدة ولا ده يفرق معايا أصلا 
وعلشان أكون منصفة فيه منهم منتجين وكويسين ومسالمين ، ولكن نسبه كبيره بالشكل اللي انا وصفته فوق ،وبلاوي اكتر من كده مش هيكفيني فيها 10 صفحات


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> بغض النظر عن صاحب المقال ​ وبغض النظر عن افتراضه غير الواقعى عن الأمة المصرية التى تحكم بشريعة اسلامية تشمل جميع جوانب اليلاد والعباد !
> 
> فإنه والحال كذلك فى ظل شريعة مسيحية تحكم مصر فإننى سأحترم تلك القوانين المعمول بها بل وألتزم بها مادام أن ذلك لايمس عقيدتى من قريب ولابعيد
> 
> ...


دا من حسن حظ مصر ان الشريعة البخارية لم تطبق ... بصرف النظر عن هوية اللي طلعوا في 
30/6 واللي نسبة الاقباط فيه كانت كبيرة جدا بالفعل .. ودا حقهم ، كل واحد منهم خايف علي دينه وعلي تصنيفه في المجتمع

قطع اليد لا = بتر اليد
مفهوم الذمي وان المسيحي مواطن درجة تانية
والجزية وفتاويها وتعارض الاتنين مع القرءان
بالرغم من اصلاح الامر فقهيا 

رجم (قتل) مايسمي بالزاني المحصن 
الخ 
الخ 


اما الدفاع عن الدولة ، فسواء ستي ولا سيدي 
الاتنين أنيل من بعض .. بس سيدي ارحم شوية 

اهو جه عم السيسي ... ايه الجديد بالنسبة للمسيحيين ... انه راح هنأهم في الكاتدرائية !!

اما عن الموضوع ... فانا لي راي شبه ثابت ان لو العكس وان المسلمين في مصر اقلية ... كان هيتم تصنيف القرءان علي انه كتاب ارهابي وان مصر قبطية وارجعو للبلاد اللي جيتوا منها وهايتم التصفية بطريقة او أخري علي اللونج رن ... الخ الخ

انا باقرأ تعليقات هنا لاعضاء مسيحيين باحس ان اصحابها سلفيين ارثوذكس بيور وبالختم كمان 

مجرد رأي​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و هم ليه بيعملوا كدة ؟؟؟
> ​*



قوانين هجرة يا ايريني ، يعني بتستوفي الشروط بيدوكي الاقامه زي اي حد بغض النظر عن الدين 
ودلوقتي كمان موضوع اللاجئين بسبب اللي بيحصل في الشرق الأوسط، وده مش وحش ده عمل انساني 

إنما سؤال وياريت هيفاء بما انها من الخليج تنورنا فيه 
ليه دول الخليج الغنيه مش بتفتح أبواب الهجرة علي اساس انساني لشعوب المنطقة من العراقيين والسوريين اللاجئين ؟ ليه دائماً بنلاقيهم رايحين علي الدول الغربية الكافرة؟ ما تفتحو كده الأبواب للاجئين السوريين وتدوهم جنسيه وإعانات وعلاج علي حساب الدوله زي ما بياخدو في الدول الغربية ، حتي يبقا زيتكو في دقيقيكو وتطبقو القوانين اللي انتو عايزينها بينكم وبين بعض بدل ما أوروبا بتضطهدكم؟؟؟:t23: سؤال يطوح نفسه


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2015)

*الاستاذه Desert Rose يا ريت تكون لغة  الحوار اهدى من كده من فضلك ..*


----------



## Maran+atha (28 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طب عين شمس أن شاء الله *
> *:new6::new6::new6:*​


شكرا كثير للمشاركة 
بعض صور الكنائس فى مالطا





















صور لشواطىء جزيرة مالطا



















































شوارع مالطه 














خليج مليحه














جزيرة بوب اى 







منظر فى غايه الروعه للون البحر 







فاليتا المطله على البحر















ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## Maran+atha (28 أغسطس 2015)

نستكمل

قريه بوب اى popeye








valletta منظر لمدينه فاليتا من بعد 







منظر الغروب







منظر المياه الشبيهه ببلورات الكريستال







الشوارع الجانبيه المطله على البحر







 
صوره عن قرب لمدينه فاليتا الواقعه على البحر



























برج سان جيليان







جوزو بمالطا







\













مارساكالا ليلا 



















الغروب فى الخليج الذهبى او جولدن باى


----------



## red333 (28 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> معلش أعذرنى ما فهمتش حاجة
> بس هى إيه المشكلة فى المساجد ؟؟
> لا توجد سوى مشكلة واحدة
> ...


*
رغم تجاهلك لمعظم ما هو مكتوب 
فان كان حدث  وقال احد الخطباء فى المساجد  ما تدعيه
فهو ناتج عن ان اى جاهل مالوش شغلانه ممكن يعتلى منبر مسجد
بعكس الكنائس التى لها هيكل تنظيمى شوفتى مين ال البلد سايباه فى فوضى *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> دا من حسن حظ مصر ان الشريعة البخارية لم تطبق ... بصرف النظر عن هوية اللي طلعوا في
> 30/6 واللي نسبة الاقباط فيه كانت كبيرة جدا بالفعل .. ودا حقهم ، كل واحد منهم خايف علي دينه وعلي تصنيفه في المجتمع
> 
> قطع اليد لا = بتر اليد
> ...



*السيسى مش حيعمل حاجة للمسيحيين على فكرة 

و إحنا فاهمين دا كويس جدا جدا 

فعلا فيه سلفيين مسحيين _ مش حننكروا 

لكن هى فيه مشكلة واحدة نونو 

المسيحى المتطرف مختلف عن المسلم المتطرف 

المسيحى المتطرف : بيصوم و بيصلى كتير زيادة عن اللزوم - مش ممكن يدعى على حد (عل الأقل ما عندوش نصوص تقول له إعتدى أو إكره غير المسيحى) - يتغابى فى الحوار - يصمم على رأيه 

المسلم المتطرف : ممكن يقتل - و إن كان فيه ميزة واحدة : إنه واضح لا يتلون 

و هى مشكلتنا و مشكلة كل الناس مش غير المسلمين بس حتى مشكلة المسلمين  : القتل _ العنف بكل صوره

المسلمين و المسيحيين اللى قاموا ب 30/6 كانوا خايفين من حاجتين :

التطرف الاسلامى (العنف) و خيانة البلد 

السيسى : غير متطرف (حتى الآن على الأقل)

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> قوانين هجرة يا ايريني ، يعني بتستوفي الشروط بيدوكي الاقامه زي اي حد بغض النظر عن الدين
> ودلوقتي كمان موضوع اللاجئين بسبب اللي بيحصل في الشرق الأوسط، وده مش وحش ده عمل انساني


*
فيه مشكلة أكبر يا روز 

المشكلة هى الجنس 

هو المسلم العربى لما سافر أوروبا : عمل إيه ؟؟

إتجوز عربية زيه ؟؟؟ نووووووووووووووووووووو

إتجوز واحدة من أهل البلد 

صوح ؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أغسطس 2015)

red333 قال:


> *
> رغم تجاهلك لمعظم ما هو مكتوب
> فان كان حدث  وقال احد الخطباء فى المساجد  ما تدعيه
> فهو ناتج عن ان اى جاهل مالوش شغلانه ممكن يعتلى منبر مسجد
> بعكس الكنائس التى لها هيكل تنظيمى شوفتى مين ال البلد سايباه فى فوضى *



*أنا لم أتجاهل : أنا ما فهمتش 

الجهلة دول تعيين الأزهر 

فين الفوضى ؟؟؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> نيجي بقا للي بيقارن ده بوضع المسيحيين في مصر
> صدقني وانا بكتب الجملتين دول *توقعت ردّك ده ياعبود *،


 *[FONT=&quot]تؤ ..أنتى ما توقعتيش حاجة ولا دياولو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى سخنتى فى الرد على "هيوف" ونطقتى بالحق ..ليس إلا*​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]مش "عبود" اللى قارن ولا جاب سيرة بلاد برة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش "عبود" اللى جاب سيرة قوانين الميراث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش "عبود" اللى هرى واتشال وأتحط علشان اللى أسمه ( شاريعة لوو ) دة [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]رايحة تنتقدى المسلمين اللى فى بريطانيا ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب وأنتى مالك ؟؟ 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هو أنتى عايشة فى بريطانيا ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد عايز يطبق شريعته ...أنتى مالك برضه ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بلد مهجره قالت له : 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من إينيى خابيب الكالب بتاع الأنا  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] نكتبوا واخد " كانون سَرّع " خبيبى  [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]مالك ومال ناس يفصلك عنهم محيط علشان تقولى عليهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بجاحة وعين قويه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]روح عيش في بلدك ومتصدعناش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفت الهم ده؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] هم أية وبجاحة أية وصداع أية ؟؟..
وبقى لك قريب وصديق فى كل بلاد العالم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان يشهد على صحة كلامك ...!!! [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]تقومى جايبة ( حادثة الولد اللى ضربوه ..) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياسلااام ؟؟ هو مافيش جيريمة أتعملت فى الكون غير الولة اللى أنضرب دة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما الأمريكان دولى كيوووت أأوى يعنى وما بيموتش بعض كل يوم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما رموش قنابل ذرية مسحت بلاد وعباد من على وش الأرض ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سبوت بس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]على ولة أصحابه ضربوه علشان هو مسلم ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مالك ومال الناس وشرايعهم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]يا دكتورة [/FONT]؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا فى مصر وبالرغم من أنك ماعندكيش أصلاً شريعة ..بنقولك أتفضلى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حطى الشريعة اللى أنتى عايزاها ...التلات كنايس تتفضل تحط اللى هى عايزاه[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أحنا ما عندناش [/FONT]**block**[FONT=&quot] في الدستور يا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ست البنات[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]الدستور المصرى بيحفظ ( الدين ) - العقل – النفس – النسل (الأسرة) - المال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيسموها ( الكُليات الخمس ) فى مقاصد الشريعة الأسلامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عفواً ( الإعرابية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلشان كدة حاطين المادة الثانية لأنها بتحفظ أول مقصد فى الشريعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو ( الدين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيعطيكى الحق تبنى كنيستك ومحدش منعك تتجوزى فيها  ومنع أولادك يبقوا مسيحيين زيك ..!! 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبيعطيكى الحق كااااامل فى وضع شرايعك 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]خدى يا دولة لآئحة 36 أهى طبقيها لنا ...
تعظيم سلام يا كنيسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ يا دولة ألغى لآئحة 36 ...
تعظيم سلام للبابا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ يا دولة أستنى أستنى ...[FONT=&quot]كل [FONT=&quot]كن[FONT=&quot]يسة هتحط لآئحة ليها[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]..
تعظيم سلام يا كنايس 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهمتى كدة وألا مصممين ماتفهموش علشان كارهين أى حاجة أسمها أسلام ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
المسيحى بيعانى لأنه عايش وسط أغلبية مسلمة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بيمارسوا - عاداتهم - أسلوبهم - عقيدتهم - فكرهم - ثقافتهم 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طيب الدولة تعمل لك أية ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تبيدهم وألا تموتهم علشان ترضى حضرة جنابك ؟؟
وألا[FONT=&quot] تهجرهم لك ؟

[FONT=&quot]حتى لو أتهجروا هيروحوا لك أمريكا يفرضوا شريعتهم برضه
[FONT=&quot]والنبى جدعااان 

[/FONT] :new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أغسطس 2015)

*



			المسيحى بيعانى لأنه عايش وسط أغلبية مسلمة
بيمارسوا - عاداتهم - أسلوبهم - عقيدتهم - فكرهم - ثقافتهم-تطرفهم-أضطهادهم-عنصريتهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*عندما تسنح للبعض منهم الفرصة! 

أعجبني هذا الاقتباس، فأرجو ان تعجبك إضافتي 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2015)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *عندما تسنح للبعض منهم الفرصة!
> أعجبني هذا الاقتباس، فأرجو ان تعجبك إضافتي
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]التطرف والعنصرية والأضطهاد لدى شريحة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مرفوضة من المسلم قبل أن تُرفض من المسيحى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والمسلم بيموت قبل المسيحى من التطرف والعنصرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالسادات كان مُسلماً أغتيل بيد مسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك الشيخ الذهبى وفرج فودة مسلمين تم أغتيالهم بيد مسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونجيب محفوظ حاولوا أغتياله لمجرد أنه كتب رواية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والنائب العام مسلم أغتاله المسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقائمة تطول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أتحدث عن تعايش المسيحى مع غالبية الشعب المصرى من المسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا أذا كنت ترى أنهم جميعاً متطرفين وعنصريين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولو سمحت الفرصة لبعض المسيحين أيضاً
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سيقومون بنفس الأفعال التى مورست فى طرد اليهود[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من الأسكندرية وتقشير لحومهم بالأصداف على الشاطئ 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولسوف تقوم حروباً تحارب فيها الطوائف بعضها البعض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أغسطس 2015)

الصبر مفتاح الفرج ان شاء الله نصبر ونتحلي بالهدوء .. اننا مش في حالة حرب معاج يابنت الناس.. 
احنا قاعدين نتحاور وانا بذات دخلت هنا عشان اصلحج معلومات خاطئه .
. حضرتك كاتبتيها بجهل او من غير جهل.. ومالي غير عدد 2 رد مايطلعون شئ 
قدام المعلقات اللي تكتبينها.. بزعمك لو كثرتي الكلام اللي من نمونة سمعت من بنت عمي 
او من قريبتي الفلانيه انك جيبت الحقيقه من ذيلها..  ! وايش هي الحقيقيه؟  
تثبتين لي ان المسلمين ارهابين.. ؟ زين انا اعرف ان في مسلمين ارهايين 
اعرف ان المسلمين بشكل عام بشر يسري عليهم قوانين ربج في 
الكون ماهم بشعب الله المختار وماهم بالمعصومين واي في مجرمين 
وفي ارهابين ومتطرفين وبعدين لوين تبغين توصلين؟ تقولي مثلا المسلمين كلهم ارهابين؟ 
اوك وجهة نظر لكنها ناقصه وينقصا التفكير وبٌعد النظر .. عشان لما نجيب لك افعال 
 المتطرفين والارهابين اللي ينتمون لدينج.. ماراح ترضين تقولين كلكم ارهابين.. 
وحتما راح تقولين هولاء استخدمهم الشيطان لاغراضه الشخصيه وأصابع اليد مو سوا .
. مو؟ ولا ايش؟ ..مانتظر اجابه عشان عندي قناعه دائما قول رايك ولا تنتظررغيرك يقتنع به 
لانك ماتعرف وش ظروفه وش يعرف وايش تقديره ومستواه 
 بالنسبه للمهاجرين .. الله يسلمج هناك ناس مواطنين او 
مهاجريين قدماء يحملون نفس فكرج
 هذا لكن يزيدونج.. في انهم يعادون كل المهاجرين بدون تفريق بين
 اديانهم الوانهم ويعقتدون انكم المهاجرين مليتو البلد .. افتكرتهم لما شفت 
رودج هنا بس على فئه اللي ماتعجبج
نفس الفكر! يرجعون لبلدهم مايرجعون الى بلدهم شيئ راجع لهم وراجع
مسالة انهم يهددون الامن البلاد هذه راجعه الى تقدير حكوماتهم مش لك
مسالة الموافقه على طلباتهم او رفضها ترجع الى حكومتهم مش لك..
 انتي كمان مجرد مهاجره هاجرتي بحثا عن حياة افضل لك ولمن يهمونك
هم كمان زيكم ويمكن اسوء كون البعض هاجر بسبب الحروب والاخرين
يمكن اقدم منك.. كون لغتك العربيه جيده دليل انك وصلتي المهجر امبارح العصر 
فنسالك قليل من تواضع .. عيل شو كنتِ سويتي لو
كنتِ من جيل الاول من المهاجرين! رئيس بلادج الجديده ابوه مهاجر
من افريقيا وكان كمان مسلم...هناك دائما المهاجر الاقدم منك
خوفك من شريعه وبطيخ زي خوفك من شي سراب يعني ذي الدول بغض النظر 
عن عدالتها الاجتماعيه .. لكن سياسيتها الخارجيه قائمه على الاحتلا والقتل وسلب
ونهب خيرات بلاد الاخرى .. طبعا هي تسوي كذا عشان تعرف تصرف 
على شعوبها من ورى غيرهم كنت اقول مو معقول يهدون بلادهم 
ومن تالي يطبق لهم شريعه في بلدانهم؟ ماتشوفينها غريبه؟
ماتدخل العقل؟ انا كم وكم شفت مهاجرين عراقيين وسوريين كثير شفت
اخر همهم مخاوفك انتي واللي ياكلون عيش على قضاياهم ودينهم ولسانهم مايذكر 
غير الله يرجعنا لبلادنا عساها ترجع زي الاول ..
 وواخدين الهجره جسر للوصول الى بلادهم لاحقا .. وما استغرب منهم
عشان دائما يقال ان الكبيره دائما تصغر في عيون الكبار وهما ناس كبار 
كل اللي حضرتك خايفه عليها صغيره في عيونهم ولا يهمهم شريعه ولاتطبيقها..

طبعا حضرتك قلتي مش هتردي ياهيفاء حرف على مشاركاتي 
كوني ماردتيش على كل مشاركاتك السابقه.. اولا انا مبحبش كثر الكلام
والجدال قلت فكرتي وقلتي فكرتك خلاص مفيش داعي اقعد لك
على وحده في مشاركاتك.. وكوني اشوفج متشنجه وعصبيه
بس حاضر من عيوني اقتبس لج





> هو انا قولت ان قانون الميراث في بريطانيا بيتطبق علي غير المسلمين؟ هو انا قولت ان القانون الأصلي هناك اتغير واستبدلوه بقانون تاني؟ ما انا عارفه انه لسه موجود وان الجديد لا يطبق علي غير المسلمين
> سؤالي بقا ايه لازمة انكو تطالبو ان الدوله اللي انتو رايحين ليها بإرادتكم تعملكو قانون تفصيل؟ ما تقسمو الميراث بينكم وبين بعض بطريقتكم



ماهم كانو بيوزعو من بينهم وبمعرفتهم .. ماعرفش ازي كون الورث
اكيد مش مال سايب واكيد مسجل في الدوائر الرسميه.. 
بس مش متاكده ازاي لكن سمعت انهم كانو بيوزعو من بينهم
والقانوون الجديد
مطلعش زي ماتتوقعين بصوت عالي ولا مظاهرات ولا تواقيع
 او برامج تلفزيونيه.. كل اللي حصل ان بعض القانونين قدمو طلب واتوافق عليه
والناس ماعرفته الا من اخبار وانتهى على كده.. 
الحكومه كانت عارفه اللي كان يحصل بشكل غبر قانوني قالت بقى اخليه قانوني
طالمامافيه ضرر على باقي الشعب 



> وأيوة عيشنا وشوفنا اللي جايين لحد عندنا علشان يقلبولنا
> كل منتجات الاكل حلال وناكل حلال غصب عننا



ودي اصدق بس قويه.. عساها بس مزحه؟ 
اي مكان يبيع حلال لاتاكلي فيه
ولا تشتري من اي محل يبيع حلال 




> وكمان مش عاجبهم قوانين البلد اللي كانت موجودة قبل ما هما يشرفونا هنا وعايزين قوانين تفصيل عليهم



خلاص بقى يعيشو مع انفسهم ويولعو..
ليش رافعه ظغطج؟ ماعندج ثقه في حكومة بلدج الجديد اللي اصلا من اهم مبادئها قول اللي تبغيه وهنعمل اللي نشوفه صح!

ماعندي شي جديد اضيفه والجدال ماهو زين
واعتقد هذا اخر رد ل هيفاء المتفرده المغواره في رايها 
 ولو كنت اعرف عكس اللي قلته كنت قلت واللي قلته
هو اللي شفته والا انا مايهمني تطبيق شريعه ولا شر في اوربا
انا اماراتيه نار بلادي الله يعزها ولا جنة الغٌرب لو تطبق علي
شريعة الغاب ابقعد فيها بعد قلبي بلادي.. 
 ولا يهمني حلال ولا حرام ادخل اجدعها مطعم واسمي بالله 
ان وٌجد اكلناه وان ماوجد خذينا برخصة الحلال اسم الله وسمينا..
 واهل الفتن والعصبيه نبتعد عنهم ايا كانو

​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2015)

اسمعي يابنتي ، انا معنديش عداء معاكي او مع المسلمين بشكل عام لكن نفسي مرة واحدة وده لمصلحتك انك تفكري الاول قبل ما تشغلي الدفاع في عقلك فكري الاول واعترفي بالحقيقة مرة واحده حتي لو كانت مرة او صعبه ،  علشان ديه حاجات انا شوفتها وعشت فيها 
انا هسيبك مع خبر وفيديو علشان تشوفي إنتي وباقي الأعضاء كميه البجاحة اللي احنا بقينا عايشين وسطها وعايزاكي تجاوبي علي السؤال ده بينك وبين نفسك ؟ عمرك شوفتي بجاحة اكتر من اللي يطلب من جامعه كاثوليكية انها تشيل الصلبان او بيقول ان الصلبان في جامعه كاثوليكية ياناس offensive ليه ومش عارف يصلي بسببها ، يعني انا روح الأزهر أقولهم الرموز الاسلامية في الأزهر offensive ليا علشان كده حاولو تشيلوها علشان ده ضد حقوق الانسان ، السؤال التاني بقا عايزاكي تجاوبي عليه بردو بينك وبين نفسك عمرك سمعتي عن هندوسي ولا بوذي قال كده؟ بأمانه جاوبي علي السؤال بينك وبين نفسك 
هاتقوليلي الاعلام بيولع؟ أينعم ممكن جدا الاعلام بيكون بيولع ويضخم علشان يبيع اكتر ، لكن مفيش في الحياة دخان من غير نار وزي ما بيقولو الأجانب let's give them something to talk about اذا كان حد بيتكلم عليكم بأي شكل فأنتم اللي بتدو الناس في الأساس الماده اللي يتكلّمو عليها ، وهما بقا يزودو ينقصو  لكن الأساس انتو اللي بتعملوه ، والدليل اقري اخباركم في الجرايد وأي اخبار تانيه بتسمعيها عن اي جاليه من حتي عابدين الخشب بتسمعي عنهم قالو اي حاجة ولا عملو اي حاجة في الجرايد ولا الأخبار ، اهم حاجة تكوني صادقة مع نفسك بينك وبين نفسك ، وتعرفي ان اللي انا قولته ده قولته مش لأَنِّي بكره ، لا ، قولته لان الوضع فعلا مستفز لدرجة بيستفز مش المسيحيين بس حتي الملحدين في الدول الغربية بقيتم بتستفزوهم بتصرفاتكم ديه علشان متقوليش ان المسيحيين بس هما اللي بيتكلمو عليكو 
أقري واسمعي كويس وياريت متجيش في مشاركة جديدة تدافعي بردو لأَنِّي مش هقتنع بولا حرف بتقوليه لان انا عشت في الكلام ده وشايفاه وعارفه كويس اوي 
الخبر في المشاركة الجايه


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2015)

http://toprightnews.com/muslims-demand-that-offensive-crosses-be-removed-from-catholic-school/

سلام بقا من الموضوع ده ، وكفايه كده في المنتدي ، اشوف وشكم علي خير مش عارفه أمته


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 أغسطس 2015)

> التطرف والعنصرية والأضطهاد لدى شريحة
> مرفوضة من المسلم قبل أن تُرفض من المسيحى



*انا اشكرك جداً على ردك....انت انسان مثقف وواعي بما تمر به هذه الامة....وانا هنا أسالك....عن اي مسلم تتحدث؟ من ذا الذي يرفض الاضطهاد الاسلامي؟ هل نتحدث عن نصف الامة العربية؟ هل نتحدث عن اكثر من 5000 تونسي يقاتلون في صفوف داعش....وهؤلاء "التوانسة" لديهم 5000 عائلة، وهذه ال5000 عائلة لديها 5000 من الاخوال، ولديها 5000 من الاعمام، ولديها 5000 من الاشقاء ومن الاقارب الذين يعرفون اين ذويهم وما الذي يفعلونه....

لنتحدث بمصداقية الحاضر، ودعنا لا نكن "نوسطالجيين"  اي من الذين يتبهاهون بالماضي ويعتزون به، يا سيدي اذا كان السادات قد قتل بيد الاسلاميين فأننا نشهد اكثر من 1000 سادات في اليوم الواحد، واذا كان الذهبي قد قُتل....بحكم الاعراف النوسطالجية، فأننا نشهد اكثر من 1000 ذهبي يقتل في اليوم.....يا سيدي دعنا من الماضي واخبرني عن الحاضر....ما هذه المأساة التي نعيشها....اخبرني عن دور الازهر الذي لا يعتبر الدواعش ارهابيين وانما خوارج ولا يجرمونهم ولايثبتون دورهم كمرجع ديني يستطيع رد اي "خارجي" ويكفرونه ويلعنون اعلاه من سافله! 

أخبرني عن السعودية، وما ادراك ما السعودية، التي أستقبلت التائبين من الدواعش على انهم أبطال الامة وانهم كانوا على ضلال بعدما تلطخ اياديهم بدماء الابرياء.....أنا احيلك الى الواقع الذي نعيشه وليس للماضي الذي نسيناه.....أنا وانت نعيش واقع...اخبرني بحق ما تؤمن به، اي تطرف مسيحي وصل به الحال ان تقوم دول عظمى بالاجماع على محاربته لتطرفه؟ واخبرني بحق ما تؤمن به، هل انت مقتنع  بالتعايش المسيحي الاسلامي؟؟؟ انا اخبرك الحق واليقين، أن الهوة بين المسيحيين والمسلميين لا يمكن طمرها بمجرد تعاطف ديني وبادرة تفضي لردم الشرخ الذي بيننا....ومن جديد انا احيلك الى الواقع المعاش، فالواقع يقول لي ان اكثر من 30 الف عائلة من سهل نينوى قد هُجرت من بلداتها وموطنها تحت اسم الدين الاسلامي وتحت اسم الخلافة، والواقع المعاش يقول لي، بأن اجهزة الاستخبارات الدولة واجهزة الامن لديها توجس من كل شيء اسلامي ذو لحية او ذو ميول قد ينتهي به المطاف للقيام بما يضر بمصلحة الدولة......دعك من الكلام الذي يقال عن حرية المسلمين في الدول الغربية، في مقابل تلك الحرية هناك اجهزة تنصت، ومراقبة، واقصاء، وترحيل، تعادل تلك الحرية واكثر.....ولنكن واقعيين ارجوك!   *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> http://toprightnews.com/muslims-demand-that-offensive-crosses-be-removed-from-catholic-school/
> 
> سلام بقا من الموضوع ده ، وكفايه كده في المنتدي ، اشوف وشكم علي خير مش عارفه أمته



*معليش يا روز...انا متابع القضية عن كثب، فلا تقلقي ان الفرقعة الاعلامية المعمولة لهذه القضية قد رُدت عن طريق القضاء، كون ان الشخص المدعي فيها قام بأجراء فردي ولم يكن هناك من داعم لهذه القضية:

Banzhaf needs to be sued for bringing a frivolous lawsuit. He has no complainants—not a single Muslim at Catholic University came to him complaining about seeing pictures of the pope or the display of crucifixes in campus buildings. Nor did a single Muslim register a complaint with the administration of the university. This lawsuit, which follows a recent one filed by Banzhaf against Catholic University for moving towards single-sex dorms, stands not one iota of a chance of ultimately winning. Its purpose is to harass

 لم يكن هناك مسلم واحد، بحسب احد الاساتذة في الجامعة الكاثوليكية، قد قام بالشكوى فيما اذا كانت هناك صور كاثوليكية او صلبان موجودة في المبنى خلال اماكن صلاة المسلمين (تراعي الجامعات الكاثوليكية معتقدات المسلمين واليهود فيما يخص مسألة العبادة، فاليهود ايضاً لا يقبلون بوجود الصلبان في اماكن تجمعهم في الصفوف في الجامعات) لكن القضية المثارة من قبل "بنزاف" الشخص المشتكي ( على الاغلب مغربي) ، والذي طالب بتوحيد الجنس في اماكن سكن الطلبة، سوف ترد اليه بشكوى مقابلة على اساس انه تصرف فردي لا يمت بباقي المسلمين بصلة وعلى الاغلب كان سبب اثارتها هو التحرش فقط....

لا داعي للقلق فالجامعات الامريكية تعرف ما تفعله :yahoo:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 أغسطس 2015)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *أخبرني عن السعودية، وما ادراك ما السعودية، التي أستقبلت التائبين من الدواعش على انهم أبطال الامة وانهم كانوا على ضلال بعدما تلطخ اياديهم بدماء الابرياء.....أنا احيلك الى الواقع الذي نعيشه وليس للماضي الذي نسيناه.....أنا وانت نعيش واقع...اخبرني بحق ما تؤمن به، اي تطرف مسيحي وصل به الحال ان تقوم دول عظمى بالاجماع على محاربته لتطرفه ؟   *



[YOUTUBE]ie8nXdCsnZw[/YOUTUBE]
.
دا فيديو ... عنوانه
سكوت طيران التحالف والبشمركة الكردية عن طريق امداد داعش الواصل بين نينوي والرقة

واللي عنده النت بطئ هاقوله المختصر ..

الجنود الاكراد البشمركة بيشتكوا ليه مش بتجيلهم اوامر بضرب خط الامداد اللي قدام عنيهم ولما بيرجعوا للقادة بتوعهم بيقوللهم محدش ليه دعوة دي اوامر عليا ...
وبشتكوا كمان من طيران التحالف الغربي الامريكي ليه مش بيضربه بل بالعكس بيحافظ عليه 

وبصرف النظر عن السعودية وصحة الفيديو
مش السعودية بس اللي عايزة داعش ... الغرب كمان عايز داعش ...  لاسباب كتير انا في غني عن ذكرها ..

داعش مجرد TOOL ينتهي دورها بمجرد تحقيق الهدف ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]ie8nXdCsnZw[/YOUTUBE]
> .
> دا فيديو ... عنوانه
> سكوت طيران التحالف والبشمركة الكردية عن طريق امداد داعش الواصل بين نينوي والرقة
> ...




*هل انت من اصحاب نظرية المؤامرة كي اعرف كيف ارد عليك عزيزي ياسر؟ هذا الفيديو قديم، قبل هجوم داعش على الاكراد، الاكراد كانوا محايديين....استطيع ادراج المئات من الفيديوهات "الحصرية" لك عن كيفية مواجهة القوات الكردية للدواعش وحتى أسرهم للدواعش وكيفية معاملتهم!....تبقى الدول العظمى! وانا لا اعتبر السعودية واحدة منهم، قد اخذت على عاتقها محاربة هذا الفكر الاسلامي الوليد من رحم الامة الاسلامية.....من بين هذه الدول مصر، فدورها في سيناء يوازي بل اكثر خط اي من امريكا او فرنسا في مواجهة داعش*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 أغسطس 2015)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *هل انت من اصحاب نظرية المؤامرة كي اعرف كيف ارد عليك عزيزي ياسر؟ هذا الفيديو قديم، قبل هجوم داعش على الاكراد، الاكراد كانوا محايديين....استطيع ادراج المئات من الفيديوهات "الحصرية" لك عن كيفية مواجهة القوات الكردية للدواعش وحتى أسرهم للدواعش وكيفية معاملتهم!....تبقى الدول العظمى! وانا لا اعتبر السعودية واحدة منهم، قد اخذت على عاتقها محاربة هذا الفكر الاسلامي الوليد من رحم الامة الاسلامية.....من بين هذه الدول مصر، فدورها في سيناء يوازي بل اكثر خط اي من امريكا او فرنسا في مواجهة داعش*


السياسة لا تخلو من المؤمرات عزيزي فادي
واللي تغلب به العب به

من اول ضرب امريكا للعراق بالرغم من عدم وجود نووي ... كانت اشارة لبدء التفكيك ... طب اشمعنا العراق تحديدا

لان بها اكبر عدوين (سنة و شيعة) وبنسب متقاربة 
يعني مجرد تفكيك النظام سيقوم الفريقان بما هو متوقع .. والنهاية معروفة

تقسيم المقسم وتفتيت المفتت (سايكس بيكو المطورة)
السودان ثم العراق ثم سوريا ثم اليمن ثم ... علي اسس طائفية وعرقية

ثم تبدأ Phase 2

وهي تقوية الجانب الشيعي ليكون ندا للسني 
وبالتالي اشغال كلا الفريقين والهاؤهم بالصراعات الطائفية لفترات طوووووووووويلة (مشروع برنارد لويس)

واخيرا من مجنون يقول ان السعودية قوي عظمي !!

لقد اخطأوا خطئا مريعا عندما ساعدوا علي اسقاط صدام ..​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> السياسة لا تخلو من المؤمرات عزيزي فادي
> واللي تغلب به العب به
> 
> من اول ضرب امريكا للعراق بالرغم من عدم وجود نووي ... كانت اشارة لبدء التفكيك ... طب اشمعنا العراق تحديدا
> ...



*تحية من جديد عزيزي ياسر...

لايوجد من ينكر خطأ امريكا في العراق، هي نفسها أقرت بوجود خطأ تحت ذريعة اسلحة الدمار الشامل (ليس النووي فقط)، لكن دعنا ننظر الى ما بعد التدخل الامريكي في العراق! امريكا تركت العراق منذ سنة 2009 عندما انسحبت.....وتركت السلطة للقيادة العراقية، بجيشه وبتجهيزاته وبقياداته، ليس فقط السياسية، بل حتى العشائرية اذ ان الكثير من الملتحقين بالجيش يمثلون العشائر العراقية بطرفيها الشيعي والسني.....لذلك فنحن نعترف بوجود تدخل اجنبي في بلادنا لكننا غير قادرين على ان نشخص المرض الموجود في داخلنا! السنة و الشيعة في العراق مسألة ليست بالجديدة عزيزي ياسر، فقد قامت الثورة الشعبانية سنة 1991 في جنوب العراق على يد الشيعة ضد النظام الصدامي الحاكم (متمثلاً بالسنة) وقمعه الاخير بشتى انواع القمع والتعذيب! وقبله كان هناك الصراع العراقي الايراني (الشيعي السني) الذي دام لاكثر من 8 سنوات، وكانت امريكا وغيرها من الدول تقوم بدعم كلا الطرفي بالسلاح فقط! لم يكن هناك لا تدخل ولا اي شيء من هذا القبيل! ولن اعود بك الى القرون الاسلامية الاولى لاتحدث عن واقعة الجمل وغيرها التي أدت الى هذا الصراع، فوقتها لم تكن لا امريكا موجودة ولا الغرب! 

انت ترى ان الدول الغربية هي سبب مشاكلنا، وفق نظرية معينة، وانا ارى اننا نحن اصحاب الشأن المتناحرين بيننا والذين جعلنا من الدول الاخرى حكماً علينا وعلى تصرفاتنا! فهل يعقل ان يكون اصحاب البيت الواحد متقاتلين بينهم ولا من مرجع يعودون له لحل خلافاتهم الا بتدخل الغريب بينهم؟ هذا نفسه ينطبق علينا.....فبمباركة امريكا والغرب بدأت السعودية بالتدخل في اليمن لتفرض اجنداتها على الحوثيين المدعومين من ايران على الرغم من ان الاخير لم يبادر بالعدوان على السعودية.....وبمباركة امريكا استطاعت الاردن من الدخول في حلف ضد الدواعش لتستخدم اجواء جارتها "سوريا" لهذا الغرض....وبمباركة امريكا والغرب بدأت تركيا بالتعدي على الاراضي السورية بحجة محاربة داعش، والاراضي العراقية بحجة محاربة الانفصاليين الاكراد "بي كي كي" ....وهكذا هلّم جر......واقعنا ميؤوس منه، فبعد سفك الدماء لن يكون هناك رجعة لنقطة ما لا دماء! فهذا عُرفٌ قد استهوانا واصبح جزء من شخصيتنا *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 أغسطس 2015)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *
> انت ترى ان الدول الغربية هي سبب مشاكلنا، وفق نظرية معينة، وانا ارى اننا نحن اصحاب الشأن المتناحرين بيننا والذين جعلنا من الدول الاخرى حكماً علينا وعلى تصرفاتنا! فهل يعقل ان يكون اصحاب البيت الواحد متقاتلين بينهم ولا من مرجع يعودون له لحل خلافاتهم الا بتدخل الغريب بينهم؟ هذا نفسه ينطبق علينا.....فبمباركة امريكا والغرب بدأت السعودية بالتدخل في اليمن لتفرض اجنداتها على الحوثيين المدعومين من ايران على الرغم من ان الاخير لم يبادر بالعدوان على السعودية.....وبمباركة امريكا استطاعت الاردن من الدخول في حلف ضد الدواعش لتستخدم اجواء جارتها "سوريا" لهذا الغرض....وبمباركة امريكا والغرب بدأت تركيا بالتعدي على الاراضي السورية بحجة محاربة داعش، والاراضي العراقية بحجة محاربة الانفصاليين الاكراد "بي كي كي" ....وهكذا هلّم جر......واقعنا ميؤوس منه، فبعد سفك الدماء لن يكون هناك رجعة لنقطة ما لا دماء! فهذا عُرفٌ قد استهوانا واصبح جزء من شخصيتنا *


بالطبع سبب التردي هو نحن .. ولكن لا نقلل من تدخل الغرب بطريقة في منتهي الخبث ..

من الذي يعطي تأشيرات الاقامة لمتشددين اسلامين ذقنوهم تصل الي اردافهم .. ما الهدف ؟
هل هم مجانين لينقلوا الارهاب الي بلادهم !؟

الاجابة لا .. بل هم يستغلون السلفيين والمتطرفين من الاسلاميين الذين يعيشون علي اراضيهم بتجنيدهم بطريقة غير مباشرة عن طريق مخابراتهم في الجماعات المنتشرة في كافة بقاع الارض في انتظار اللحظة المناسبة لارسالهم مرة اخري الي البلاد التي تحاول النهوض والتقدم عن طريق الديمقراطية لزرع الخوف والرعب لاعادة هذه البلاد الي حضن جلاديهم وخدامهم والذين ينفذون ما يؤمرون .. والجزائر خير مثال 
من الذي اعطي داعش المال والسلاح والذخيرة ؟

وعودة الي الموضوع غالبية المسلمين الكاسحة  ترفض اي نصوص في التفاسير او السيرة او الاحاديث تحض علي العنف او الكره ..

ولكن كما يقال الحسنة تخص والسيئة تعم
وتضخيم افعال داعش له اهداف والجميع يستغلها 
وفقا لمصالحه ... متناسين انهم اقلية لا تذكر

واخيرا لن تعود العراق (التي تسرق الان نهارا جهارا)  ابدا كما كانت فقد فقدت الي حين ولن يجمعه مرة اخري الا سفاح ...
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2015)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *انا اشكرك جداً على ردك....انت انسان مثقف وواعي بما تمر به هذه الامة....وانا هنا أسالك....عن اي مسلم تتحدث؟ من ذا الذي يرفض الاضطهاد الاسلامي؟ هل نتحدث عن نصف الامة العربية؟ هل نتحدث عن اكثر من 5000 تونسي يقاتلون في .....   *


*مع احترامى الشديد لك طبعا وأنت عارف
أنا أتحدث عن مصر...عن بلدى اللى أنا عارفها كويس أوى وعارف ناسها كويس أوى اوى 
ولا أحمل هموم العالم فوق رأسى
ولا يهمنى تونس ولا السعودية ولا ولا ولا ...
أنا مهموم ببلدى وأهلها وناسها وطظ فى الأمة الأسلامية جميعها  
ياكش تولع هذه الأمة بجاز 
ما أتحدث عنه هو 
كما أن لك حرية للآخر حريته 
كما تنادى بشريعتك ...للآخر شريعته 
كما أن لك حقوق ...للآخر حقوق
حتى لو كان مُلحداً ...فهو فى النهاية بنى آدم موجود

*​


----------



## geegoo (30 أغسطس 2015)

[FONT=&quot]كنت في حوار مع صديق و زميل مسلم بالأمس
  [FONT=&quot]و في لحظة قررت سؤاله عن معني " البغض في الله " ؟[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فأجابني بما أعرفه قبلاً ....[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ثم إستطرد قائلا : و لكني أحبك يا صديقي ..[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فسألته : كيف و دينك يمنع ذلك ؟[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فقال : أنا لم أٌكمل كل ما بديني بعد لكي أقف عند هذه !![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]++++[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]صديقي تكلم بعفوية ... ولكن ذلك لم يجعل الجرح أخف ألماَ ..[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]الأساس في الإسلام هو كراهية كل ما و من هو غير مسلم ...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و من لا يفعل ذلك ... هو مقصر دينياَ ...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]++++[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]نعود للمنتدي ..[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فنجد من يجده فرصة ليعيش تلك الكراهية التي لا يمكنه ممارستها كاملة في الحياة الواقعية [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و نجد من يخفيها إستكمالاٌ لفن " التقية " الذي يتقنه في حياته .. ولكن تلك الكراهية لابد و ان تنضح بين حين و آخر بين طيات كلامه ...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و نجد نوعا أخطر من كليهما [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و هو من يعيش حالة من الإنكار " [/FONT]Denial [FONT=&quot] " أن دينه يأمره بهذا [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]يعيشها لأن تلك التعاليم لا تتسق مع حياته و رؤيته و تربيته ...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فيبدأ بالدفاع و الجدال العقيم و قلب و لي و وأد كل حقيقة يمكن أن تواجهه أمام نفسه قبل أن يكون أمام الناس  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و يظهر من تلك الفئة الخطر الأكبر [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و هم من يعيشون الإنكار و لكنهم عمداً و إصراراً يبدأون في إدعاء أن دينهم هو بعيد كل البُعد عن هذا ..[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]يبدأون في محاولات تتميز باللباقة و الحصافة في تجميل و ترقيع و تعديل كل ما هو لا إنساني في ديانتهم – و هو كثير - ...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و لديهم الإستعداد لأن يدوسوا و يحطموا الكثير من الثوابت في سبيل نجاحهم [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فهم أكثر ذكاءً من الفئات الأخري [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و يدركون تماماً أن إستمرار تلك التعاليم بتقديم ذات المعاني سيؤدي حتما لنهاية ذلك الدين ذات يوم ... قرب ذلك اليوم أم بعد ...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]هم متيقنين أن هنالك مشكلة [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و لكنهم في غمرة ظلمة و كبرياء الفكر و الروح [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]لا يجرؤا علي الاعتراف بها أو استخدام ذكائهم للبحث عن حل [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]بل تصدوا بأنفسهم و جندوا مواهبهم و ذكائهم ليلبسوا الحق بالباطل [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و يتباروا في " عمليات تجميل " عديدة أملا منهم في حفظ " وجه " ذلك الدين أمام الضمير و العقل و الحس الإنساني ...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]الأمثلة لكل نوع متوافرة في هذا الموضوع تحديداً و في باقي صفحات المنتدي [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]لن أشير لمثلٍ بعينه لأني لا أريد مخاطبة شخص بعينه ..[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+++++[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]عفوا ..[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]الحقيقة جارحة .. تماماً مثلما جرحتني بالأمس [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و لكنها بآلامها أفضل كثيرا من المواربة و الخداع و الغش [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و لي و لأخوتي [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فلتكن المحبة مقترنة بالتمييز [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]و الوداعة مقترنة بالحكمة [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2015)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *معليش يا روز...انا متابع القضية عن كثب، فلا تقلقي ان الفرقعة الاعلامية المعمولة لهذه القضية قد رُدت عن طريق القضاء، كون ان الشخص المدعي فيها قام بأجراء فردي ولم يكن هناك من داعم لهذه القضية:
> 
> Banzhaf needs to be sued for bringing a frivolous lawsuit. He has no complainants—not a single Muslim at Catholic University came to him complaining about seeing pictures of the pope or the display of crucifixes in campus buildings. Nor did a single Muslim register a complaint with the administration of the university. This lawsuit, which follows a recent one filed by Banzhaf against Catholic University for moving towards single-sex dorms, stands not one iota of a chance of ultimately winning. Its purpose is to harass
> 
> ...



أنا متابعه القضية كمان ، انا رجعت علشان أرد علي تعليقك ده للتوضيح 
اسمعني يافادي  كويس ، انا لما حطيت الخبر ده حطيته زي ما هو منشور وهو فعلا مكتوب فيه الكلام اللي انت قولته ان الطالب ده هو اللي اثار الموضوع وهو اللي اثار ايضا موضوع ال dorms او السكن المشترك ، يعني انا لم اقتطع اي شيء من الخبر وأي حد بيقرا إنجليزي هيفهم ويشوف الكلام ده 
بالنسبه لفيديو المذيع Hannity الموجود مع الخبر ، فده ممكن يكون فعلا فرقعة اعلاميه وانا ما أنكرتش ده في مشاركتي السابقة ، ولكن زي ما قولت لهيفاء ، مفيش دخان من غير نار هما اللي بيدو الاعلام ماده يفرقعو ويتكلمو عليها والدليل ان الارض فيها مليون معتقد ومله وعرق ومفيش حد بيتكلم قدهم ولا الاعلام بيجيب سيرته قدهم 
الجامعات الامريكية حاليا عارفه هي بتعمل ايه ، لكن المسلمين ياعزيزي فادي وانا صدقني عارفه انا بقول ايه لان تجربتي معاهم مش في دوله اجنبيه واحدة لكن في اكتر من دوله ، انهم بيتبعو سياسة النفس الطويل والزحف البطيء ، ممكن موضوع الجامعة ده حاليا مش هيعمل اي حاجة والجامعه مش هتستجيب ، لكن لو استمر الوضع زي ما هو عليه كده مع الولادات الجنونية اللي بيولدوها ومع تواطؤ بعض الحكومات الغربية معاهم ومع حاجات كتير ، بعد 10 سنين من دلوقتي هتلاقي الصوت علي اكتر واكتر ومش بعيد تلاقيهم فعلا شالو الصلبان من الجامعة بسبب زن المسلمين 
يعني هما بيشتغلو بطريقة الصبر والإلحاح ومع زيادة أعدادهم ووجود محاميين في صفهم بيرفعو قضايا وبيستغلو  ثغرات القانون لتنفيذ مطالبهم الكتيرة يعني انت كنت تتخيل من 10 سنين ان بريطانيا تقر قانون ميراث خاص ليهم دونا عن باقي الدوله؟ لكن أهو حصل النهارده وهيحصل اكتر منه بكره 
هما شغالين بنظام العيار اللي ميصبش يدور ، يعني الطالب ده النهارده عمل ضجة مش هتجيب اي نتيجة ، بعد كام سنه  من الزّن   وايمان ناس تانيه بفكرته هتلاقيها بتنفذ والدليل احضر الفيديو وشوف اللي بيتكلم باسم حقوق المسلمين بيقول ايه 
وكلامك عن التصنّت والترحيلات ، اولا كل الدول الغربية او معظمها علشان مبقاش بفتي بتتصنت علي كل الناس ، مفيش حد مش متراقب مسلم مسيحي هندوسي بيعبد البقرة كله متراقب ، طبعا فيه فئات معينه بيكون عليها المراقبه والتصنت اكتر من الفئات التانيه 
بالنسبه الترحيلات فهي مش بتحصل الا للي مشتبه فيه او مشترك بالفعل في اعمال ارهابيه او خلايا او بيخطط لحاجة ، لكن فيه ناس تانيه بقا عايشه عاله علي المجتمع هما مش ارهابيين ولا بيخططو لاعمال ارهابيه لكنهم لا بيشتغلو ولا بينتجو وبيضحكو علي الدوله ويخلفو عيال بلا عدد ومتجوزين اكتر من واحدة وقدام الدوله ضاحكين عليها وبياخدو فلوس ومفلسين الحكومات بسبب الكلام ده ، وبعدين يشتمو في اصحاب الدوله ويوصفوهم بالكفر ، دول لا يمكن ترحيلهم لان مفيش جريمه معينه او اشتباه وهما دول المشكله وهما دول اللي بيعملو مظاهرات ومطالبات وشكاوي وزن والقانون في صفهم بحجة التعبير عن الرأي والمواطنة 
انا مش ضد التعبير عن الرأي ولا ضد الحقوق الإنسانيه ، لكن انا ضد البجاحة وأنك تحاول تاخد حقوقك بأنك تلغيني وتلغي النظام اللي انت جيت بأرادتك ولقيته بالفعل قائم ولما اخدت الجنسية وأقسمت فيها ، حلفت انك تحترم النظام وتمشي عليه 

تصحيح ايضا علي الهامش ، لا يوجد شيء اسمه شريعة مسيحية وانا عمري ما حلمت ولا يفرق معايا ان يبقا الدوله اسمها مسيحية ، لان ده مش هدف المسيحية ولا حلمها أصلا خالص ، الدوله العلمانيه اللي تقبل كل الناس هي الأفضل 
وده انا عارفه انه فكر فيه ناس مش ممكن تستوعبه لأنهم بيفكرو اننا بنفكر بنفس طريقتهم ، انهم بما انهم بيحلمو بدوله دينيه وخلافه يبقا احنا كمان نفس النظام وده مش حقيقي


----------



## red333 (30 أغسطس 2015)

geegoo قال:


> [FONT=&quot]كنت في حوار مع صديق و زميل مسلم بالأمس
> [FONT=&quot]و في لحظة قررت سؤاله عن معني " البغض في الله " ؟[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]فأجابني بما أعرفه قبلاً ....[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]ثم إستطرد قائلا : و لكني أحبك يا صديقي ..[/FONT]
> ...



لا اعتقد يا دكتور انك من النوع الذى يحب من ينافقه 
وعكس النفاق هو الصدق  وليس الكراهيه


----------



## أَمَة (31 أغسطس 2015)

geegoo قال:


> [FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]فلتكن المحبة مقترنة بالتمييز
> [FONT=&quot]و الوداعة مقترنة بالحكمة



لا زيادة ولا نقصان في كلامك، بل كله موزون بحكمة الروح القدس.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> بالطبع سبب التردي هو نحن .. ولكن لا نقلل من تدخل الغرب بطريقة في منتهي الخبث ..
> 
> من الذي يعطي تأشيرات الاقامة لمتشددين اسلامين ذقنوهم تصل الي اردافهم .. ما الهدف ؟
> هل هم مجانين لينقلوا الارهاب الي بلادهم !؟
> ...



*أنا قولت برضوا فيه علاقة آثمة بين أوروبا و البلاد الاسلامية 
:love34:​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا قولت برضوا فيه علاقة آثمة بين أوروبا و البلاد الاسلامية
> :love34:​*


استغفر الله ... نعم وتمخضت عن وليدون جميل المُحيا سميناه داعش 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> استغفر الله ... نعم وتمخضت عن وليدون جميل المُحيا سميناه داعش
> :new6::new6::new6:​



:new6::new6::new6:​*طب المفروض يترجموا هم الاتنين حتى الموت 

و الوليدون دول بأة حكمهم إيه ؟؟؟
:2::2::2:
​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​*طب المفروض يترجموا هم الاتنين حتى الموت
> 
> و الوليدون دول بأة حكمهم إيه ؟؟؟
> :2::2::2:
> ​*


لا يا اختي فاوروبا كانت بكرا وليست ثيباً
اما الدول الاسلامية فاتجوزن عشرتاشر مرة قبل كده ويصح رجمها 

اما الوليدو فكله براءة انظري بنفسك وتأكدي
شوفي ... شوفي البراءة 







اوروبا والدول الاسلامية ربوه احسن تربية 
اللي يقف قدامك ... ئصه ثم قدم له وردة علي قبره 
:t19::new6::t19:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> لا يا اختي فاوروبا كانت بكرا وليست ثيباً
> اما الدول الاسلامية فاتجوزن عشرتاشر مرة قبل كده ويصح رجمها
> 
> اما الوليدو فكله براءة انظري بنفسك وتأكدي
> ...


*
أوروبا بكر ؟؟

عمرها ما كانت بكر 

طول عمرها على حل شعرها و عايزة الل يلمها 
:new6:
______

أرى أن الاتنين يترجموا حتى الموت 

:fun_lol:
_______

الولد برىء براءة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب 

:2:​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 أغسطس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أوروبا بكر ؟؟
> 
> عمرها ما كانت بكر
> ...


وايش عرفك ياباش إمهندزة ؟؟
انت كنتي تعرفي اوروبا قبل كده !!!!!!
زرتيها مثلا واعدتي معاها !!!!

عموما اكفي ع الخبر ماجور عشان الواد داعش لو عرف انك بتقولي كده عل امه هاتبقي ليلة ياعمده

وخصوصا ان امة لا الله الا الله بتهاجر لاوروبا دلوقتي واحنا مخبيين ع الواد :2:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> وايش عرفك ياباش إمهندزة ؟؟
> انت كنتي تعرفي اوروبا قبل كده !!!!!!
> زرتيها مثلا واعدتي معاها !!!!
> 
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## أَمَة (2 سبتمبر 2015)

red333 قال:


> لا اعتقد يا دكتور انك من النوع الذى يحب من ينافقه
> وعكس النفاق هو الصدق  وليس الكراهيه



والصدق لا ينفِ الكراهية


----------

